# Dipendenze ( droghe, alcol, fumo )



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Parliamone.

visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.

Per me dipendenza significa perdere il controllo di una parte molto importante della mia vita che è la libertà di scelta.

Io sono sempre stato libero di scegliere se fare qualcosa o non farla.

Un alcolista, un drogato, un fumatore, un giocatore incallito, loro non hanno scelta, il loro cervello li impone di continuare.

Un conto è un vizio, non discuto pericoloso, è chiaro che il mio fegato soffre di più di quello di una persona che non beve niente; un altro, invece, è una dipendenza in cui si instaurano meccanismi mentali che condizionano il normale svolgimento della vita di una persona, dallo svegliarsi la mattina all'andare a dormire la sera.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Le dipendenze sono malattie e vanno curate bene da persone specializzate, un percorso lungo e difficile


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Le dipendenze sono malattie e vanno curate bene da persone specializzate, un percorso lungo e difficile


il fumo è una dipendenza....non credo che si definisca malato un fumatore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il fumo è una dipendenza....non credo che si definisca malato un fumatore.


Per me chi non riesce a smettere é malato. Perché non riesce? Non perché non vuole...


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Per me chi non riesce a smettere é malato. Perché non riesce? Non perché non vuole...



e chi non vuole smettere cos'è?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e chi non vuole smettere cos'è?



un suicida...consapevole.
sempre dipendente è.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> un suicida...consapevole.
> sempre dipendente è.


mia zia è morta di enfisema polmonare causato dal fumo all'età di 94 anni. dicasi 94, ha fumato fino al giorno prima di morire, e fumava 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno da quando aveva 16 anni.

mi ricordo che quando stava parecchio male, ha cominciato ad essere messa alle bombole di ossigeno a 90 anni, le chiesi se avrebbe voluto una vita diversa, senza fumo.

mi ha detto che ha sempre voluto fumare, che le piaceva e che potesse tornare indietro, fumerebbe lo stesso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mia zia è morta di enfisema polmonare causato dal fumo all'età di 94 anni. dicasi 94, ha fumato fino al giorno prima di morire, e fumava 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno da quando aveva 16 anni.
> 
> mi ricordo che quando stava parecchio male, ha cominciato ad essere messa alle bombole di ossigeno a 90 anni, le chiesi se avrebbe voluto una vita diversa, senza fumo.
> 
> mi ha detto che ha sempre voluto fumare, che le piaceva e che potesse tornare indietro, fumerebbe lo stesso.


É sempre una dipendenza! Anche i giocatori non muoiono per il gioco ma sono malati

Anche tanti tossici non vogliono smettere perché comunque gli piace farsi. Sai quanti cocainomani ci sono che non hanno nessuna intenzione di smettere perché la coca li fa sentire dei fighi?


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É sempre una dipendenza! Anche i giocatori non muoiono per il gioco ma sono malati
> 
> Anche tanti tossici non vogliono smettere perché comunque gli piace farsi. Sai quanti cocainomani ci sono che non hanno nessuna intenzione di smettere perché la coca li fa sentire dei fighi?


o si, non lo metto in dubbio, ma ci sono dipendenze e dipendenze.

il fumo non lo metterei sullo stesso piano della cocaina e del gioco.....questo dico.

ci sono dei problemi che la cocaina crea che il fumo non creerà mai.


----------



## morfeo78 (25 Settembre 2014)

Dipendenza....è subdola. Non sai di averla fino a che non provi a stare senza quel qualcosa o qualcuno. 

Che poi la persona non vuole, e non ci prova neppure a smettere, non lo fa meno dipendente di chi da cragnate sui muri per resistervi. 
Essere dipendenti, non vuol dire farsi del male. Potrebbe essere una dipendenza innocua. 
Una volta ho dovuto togliere dalla mia dieta lo zucchero per qualche mese.... non hai idea di come sia stato difficile. Come sentivo un irresistibile bisogno di dolce. Una vera e propria astinenza fisica. Quando ho smesso di fumare ho patito di meno! 

Tu molto probabilmente hai una dipendenza(l'unico modo per saperlo dovresti togliere gli alcolici per qualche mese e vedere),  non ti crea problemi, non ti interessa toglierla.... qual'è il problema?


----------



## Flavia (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il fumo è una dipendenza....non credo che si definisca malato un fumatore.


si un fumatore è una persona
malata che con una dipendenza
te lo dico da ex-fumatrice


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> 
> visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.
> 
> ...


Se tu ancora sei libero di scegliere di non bere anche quando ne hai l'opportunità non sei certamente dipendendete da alcool, se questa capacità decisionale la perdi non dico che sei alcolizzato ma sicuramente sei un soggetto a rischio. Le dipendenze cominciano così quando l'individuo pur avendo scelta di rinunciare anche una sola volta non riesce a farlo. Per il resto non penso tu sia alcolizzato ma certo il tuo fegato è seriamente a rischio cirrosi, visto il lavoro che fai e se dopo il lavoro costantemente bevi sostanze alcoliche di vario genere. La cirrosi la verifichi verso i 40 ed è estremamente pericolosa.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il fumo è una dipendenza....non credo che si definisca malato un fumatore.


certo invece. si chiama tabagista.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

Io sono stata dipendente da una droga in particolare, per anni (3-4) e' stato bellissimo finche e' durato, drammatico smettere , ne ho portato le conseguenze per anni, per tanti anni dopo (e ancora a volte adesso) ho degli attacchi di panico dal nulla, senza motivo, battito accelerato....agitazione...brutta roba...
un episodio mi fece cagare sotto letteralmentee smisi dal giorno alla notte senza mai piu toccare nulla.
e' stata una brutta dipnedenza e ne dipendevo talmente tanto che non mi rendevo delle cose che facevo per ottenerla. i miei amici non mi riconoscevano piu.
ma ce l ho fatta, e da sola, senza l aiuto di nessuno.
alchol. non ne bevo praticamente...ne mi piace particolarmente...non disdegno un buon vino rosso oi bianco e un buon cocktail fatto bene pero....birra superalcolici (a parte la ratafia) aborro tutto
sono stata e sono tutt ora dipendente da coccole. bella bestia


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

Una delle cose principali di un dipendente e non avere assolutamente l'idea di avere una dipendenza...o negarla anche davanti all'evidenza.
Uno sa di essere dipendente quando non ha più la disponibilità della sostanza, ma non parlo di una settimana, parlo di un periodo anche più lungo.
La dipendenza è nella testa, non in quello che dà la sostanza.

Mi è capitato di trovarmi nella situazione di dover dire a una persona che era dipendente dall'alcool, me lo ha negato e continua a negarlo alla grande.
Poi arriva il coma etilico, poi ti tocca portarlo su a piedi per 3 piani perchè non è in grado di fermarsi in una festa di compleanno e non si regge in piedi (minchia, ricordo la faticaccia), poi te lo trovi alla porta una mattina scalzo, con delle ferite, con il bracciale dell'ospedale e senza che sappia assolutamente nulla di quello che è successo quella notte.
Ma ti continua assolutamente a negare di avere un problema. E' solo una birra ogni tanto...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una delle cose principali di un dipendente e non avere assolutamente l'idea di avere una dipendenza...o negarla anche davanti all'evidenza.
> Uno sa di essere dipendente quando non ha più la disponibilità della sostanza, ma non parlo di una settimana, parlo di un periodo anche più lungo.
> La dipendenza è nella testa, non in quello che dà la sostanza.
> 
> ...


be ma non per tutto....molte persone si rendono benissimo conto di avere una dipendenza, e magari a te dicono di non averla, ma lo sanno bene di averla solo che in quel momento non gliene puo fregar di meno di risolverla...perche si sta bene cosi


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una delle cose principali di un dipendente e non avere assolutamente l'idea di avere una dipendenza...o negarla anche davanti all'evidenza.
> Uno sa di essere dipendente quando non ha più la disponibilità della sostanza, ma non parlo di una settimana, parlo di un periodo anche più lungo.
> La dipendenza è nella testa, non in quello che dà la sostanza.



hai ragione, tuttavia ci sono casi, seppur rari, in cui si riconosce benissimo la dipendenza ma si decide lo stesso di non fare nulla per se stessi, perché tanto..


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma non per tutto....molte persone si rendono benissimo conto di avere una dipendenza, e magari a te dicono di non averla, ma lo sanno bene di averla solo che in quel momento non gliene puo fregar di meno di risolverla...perche si sta bene cosi





Dalida ha detto:


> hai ragione, tuttavia ci sono casi, seppur rari, in cui si riconosce benissimo la dipendenza ma si decide lo stesso di non fare nulla per se stessi, perché tanto..


Sì, è vero anche questo...


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, è vero anche questo...


è che chi ha una personalità dipendente va incontro più facilmente a stati depressivi, a comportamenti autolesionistici, al masochismo. dipende anche da cosa si è dipendenti. immagino che ci sia differenza tra una ludopatia e una tossicodipendenza.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è che chi ha una personalità dipendente va incontro più facilmente a stati depressivi, a comportamenti autolesionistici, al masochismo. dipende anche da cosa si è dipendenti. immagino che ci sia differenza tra una ludopatia e una tossicodipendenza.


Io credo che il tutto nasca proprio da una sorta di depressione...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che il tutto nasca proprio da una sorta di depressione...


no nemmeno io. ma da stati di disagio si. vuoi il volersi farsi accettare dal gruppo, vuoi la ribellkione nei confronti dei genitori e societa, vuoi il voler fare qualcosa di pericoloso......e' cmq un disagio.....
ma stati depressivi no, forse direi che subentrano con piu faciolita, ma non sempre, dopo.

edit. mi rif alle droghe....
per l alchol credo sia un po piu complicato


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che il tutto nasca proprio da una sorta di depressione...


sì, le cose si mescolano fra di loro. ovviamente le dinamiche varieranno al variare delle persone e delle situazioni, ma di base c'è un sottofondo depressivo e anche autolesionistico.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

Sono fuori tema se dico che una delle dipendenze più potenti è quella dagli affetti?
Spesso non ci riesce a liberare da legami nefasti, che provocano solo dolore e malessere.
Storie in cui ci si "arravoglia" su se stessi e si trascina l'altro, o viceversa, verso il fondo ....
Brutta roba, ma forse sono OT. magari apro un thread sui rapporti malsani che creano dipendenze.
Sorry guys


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fuori tema se dico che una delle dipendenze più potenti è quella dagli affetti?
> Spesso non ci riesce a liberare da legami nefasti, che provocano solo dolore e malessere.
> Storie in cui ci si "arravoglia" su se stessi e si trascina l'altro, o viceversa, verso il fondo ....
> Brutta roba, ma forse sono OT. magari apro un thread sui rapporti malsani che creano dipendenze.
> Sorry guys



Ciao

non sei fuori tema. Dietro ogni dipendenza, si nasconde un certo comportamento ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fuori tema se dico che una delle dipendenze più potenti è quella dagli affetti?
> Spesso non ci riesce a liberare da legami nefasti, che provocano solo dolore e malessere.
> Storie in cui ci si "arravoglia" su se stessi e si trascina l'altro, o viceversa, verso il fondo ....
> Brutta roba, ma forse sono OT. magari apro un thread sui rapporti malsani che creano dipendenze.
> Sorry guys



perchè ot?

anche una donna può essere una dipendenza, anche il sesso può essere una dipendenza.
ce ne sono un'infinità di dipendenze per quanto mi riguarda.

il nostro cervello è veramente una gran troia a volte credo.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no nemmeno io. ma da stati di disagio si. vuoi il volersi farsi accettare dal gruppo, vuoi la ribellkione nei confronti dei genitori e societa, vuoi il voler fare qualcosa di pericoloso......e' cmq un disagio.....
> ma stati depressivi no, forse direi che subentrano con piu faciolita, ma non sempre, dopo.
> 
> edit. mi rif alle droghe....
> per l alchol credo sia un po piu complicato


Sulla droga ho visto solo una mia parente in età giovanile (sui 18 anni), aveva cominciato a rubare per farsi di non ricordo cosa...io a 4 anni mi sono trovata ad una crisi d'astinenza e mi è rimasta nel cervello.
I suoi genitori erano disperati perchè non sapevano come fare...
Alla fine la madre ha preso una decisione un po' pesante, ma ha funzionato...l'ha presa e l'ha letteralmente chiusa in camera sua. Sono state insieme non so quanti giorni, mi ricordo gli urli, i calci, i pianti, il padre che sbatteva letteralmente la testa al muro per la disperazione...ho ricordi un po' confusi, ma queste cose le ricordo perfettamente...ricordo anche che pian piano col passare dei giorni lei aveva cominciato a calmarsi...
Poi ne è uscita, con l'aiuto della famiglia e soprattutto con l'aiuto di se stessa...
Ora che lo racconto mi vengono i brividi, perchè è bruttissimo.

Ora vedo da più vicino una situazione di alcool e gioco...e sì, per quanto tutte queste siano dipendenze, credo anche io ci sia una complicazione diversa...


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fuori tema se dico che una delle dipendenze più potenti è quella dagli affetti?
> Spesso non ci riesce a liberare da legami nefasti, che provocano solo dolore e malessere.
> Storie in cui ci si "arravoglia" su se stessi e si trascina l'altro, o viceversa, verso il fondo ....
> Brutta roba, ma forse sono OT. magari apro un thread sui rapporti malsani che creano dipendenze.
> Sorry guys


non credo proprio tu sia fuori tema.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulla droga ho visto solo una mia parente in età giovanile (sui 18 anni), aveva cominciato a rubare per farsi di non ricordo cosa...io a 4 anni mi sono trovata ad una crisi d'astinenza e mi è rimasta nel cervello.
> I suoi genitori erano disperati perchè non sapevano come fare...
> Alla fine la madre ha preso una decisione un po' pesante, ma ha funzionato...l'ha presa e l'ha letteralmente chiusa in camera sua. Sono state insieme non so quanti giorni, mi ricordo gli urli, i calci, i pianti, il padre che sbatteva letteralmente la testa al muro per la disperazione...ho ricordi un po' confusi, ma queste cose le ricordo perfettamente...ricordo anche che pian piano col passare dei giorni lei aveva cominciato a calmarsi...
> Poi ne è uscita, con l'aiuto della famiglia e soprattutto con l'aiuto di se stessa...
> ...


non so perche, forse sbaglio, ma ho come l impressione che il problema della droga nei giovani possa nascere da un gioco, una cosa di gruppo, un provare...
mentre per l alchol credo nasca piu da problemi depressivi (pero parlo di persone alcolizzate non che bevono un bicchiere di troppo)


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sei fuori tema. Dietro ogni dipendenza, si nasconde un certo comportamento ...
> 
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> perchè ot?
> 
> anche una donna può essere una dipendenza, anche il sesso può essere una dipendenza.
> ce ne sono un'infinità di dipendenze per quanto mi riguarda.
> ...





Dalida ha detto:


> non credo proprio tu sia fuori tema.


Ok grazie.
In realtà amici, se ci pensate bene, anche l'amore crea dipendenza: solo che nel caso di un amore sereno il circolo che si crea tra le due persone è virtuoso.
E la riporva della forza della dipendenza creata dall'amore si tocca con mano quando uno dei due viene meno e lascia l'altro.
Un dolore pari solo ad un lutto,  a testimoniare la forza del legame da cui dipendenva il ns amore ....
L'abbandonato si sente come l'eroinomane senza roba, diciamocelo.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so perche, forse sbaglio, ma ho come l impressione che il problema della droga nei giovani possa nascere da un gioco, una cosa di gruppo, un provare...
> mentre per l alchol credo nasca piu da problemi depressivi (pero parlo di persone alcolizzate non che bevono un bicchiere di troppo)


A me da ragazzo l'alcol dava molto coraggio e mi disnibiva.
Ho imparato ad essere tecnico nel bere: stomaco pieno e mai troppo, salvo che non volessi proprio perdermi per una sera
le canne mi facevano ridere ma perdevo il controllo dell'azione intorno a me.
la roba mi faceva paura (troppi amici dei fratelli più grandi e coetanei schiavi dell'ero) e la coca mi sta sul cazzo.
Provato l'acido un paio di volte, e m'è piaciuto molto. Perciò l'ho evitato come la peste ....
Sono stato un miracolato, la droga da giovane su di me aveva un certo ascendente.
Non me vanto, anzi, l'essere genitore oggi mi porta in realtà a vergognarmene. 
Ma così è stato, nonostante avessi dei genitori attenti e amorevoli: ma quando li vuoi fottere a mamma e papà, li fotti, non c'è un cazzo da fare.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so perche, forse sbaglio, ma ho come l impressione che il problema della droga nei giovani possa nascere da un gioco, una cosa di gruppo, un provare...
> mentre per l alchol credo nasca piu da problemi depressivi (pero parlo di persone alcolizzate non che bevono un bicchiere di troppo)


Chi ho visto io drogata aveva iniziato per colpa del fidanzato e di alcuni amici...:unhappy: e ci ha rischiato la pelle...


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ok grazie.
> In realtà amici, se ci pensate bene, anche l'amore crea dipendenza: solo che nel caso di un amore sereno il circolo che si crea tra le due persone è virtuoso.
> E la riporva della forza della dipendenza creata dall'amore si tocca con mano quando uno dei due viene meno e lascia l'altro.
> Un dolore pari solo ad un lutto,  a testimoniare la forza del legame da cui dipendenva il ns amore ....
> L'abbandonato si sente come l'eroinomane senza roba, diciamocelo.


non credo che un amore sereno crei dipendenza, userei un termine diverso. la dipendenza mi fa pensare appunto a qualcosa di negativo, ad un degenerazione.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

per quanto riguarda l'alcol e la mia vita personale non so se riuscirei a stare un mese senza bere, penso sia impossibile.
oltre al fatto che non si verificherà mai perché lavorando bevo tutti i giorni, ma in generale è una cosa che non vorrei fare a prescindere.

è un grandissimo piacere, una grandissima emozione.

ricordo ancora i momenti in cui ho provato per la prima volta dei grandi vini o dei grandi cognac...avevo le lacrime agli occhi dall'emozione.

Vi racconto una storia verificatasi al ritz di parigi tempo addietro e raccontataci da Georges Leprè, l'allora chef sommelier del ritz.

nel ristorante si organizzò un matrimonio per la modica cifra di quasi mezzo milione di euro.
7 portate con 7 vini, i più grandi vini della storia di tutti i tempi.
tralascio ogni dettaglio perchè anche se non l'ho vissuto ricordo ancora il menù che non ho né mangiato, né visto.

il piatto principale fu cosce di piccione arrostito, cialda leggermente dolce croccante con gratinato fegato e cuore di piccione finito con una salsa alla ciliegia delicatissima.

il vino in questione fu Romanée Conti 1961. Dieci bottiglie in tutto.

Georges raccontò l'emozione nell'aprire le bottiglie, nel provare il più grande vino della storia, nel servirlo e nell'osservare le espressioni della gente.

Disse che ci fu un momento di silenzio e poi tutta la tavolata si mise a piangere per l'emozione. 
non potettero più bere altro dopo quel vino e il vino in se divenne più importante del matrimonio.


Quando ho aperto la prima bottiglia di Romanée Conti ( 1998 ) qualche mese fa, in fronte al tavolo avevo un cliente regolare americano che mi chiese: quante annate ha provato? io lo guardai con un sorriso e gli dissi, non ha idea di quanto tempo è che attendo di aprire questa bottiglia. Sarà la prima volta.
il signore fece un gran sorriso.

Mi stavo letteralmente pisciando sotto, avevo fra le mani una bottiglia di 12.000 sterline e la prima cosa che non si vuole fare è spaccare il tappo, fare una cazzata di ogni tipo ecc...
Alla fine apro, mi verso una leggerissima porzione per controllare se fosse senza difetti.
Avevo l'adrenalina alle stelle, mi sembrava di essere in tranche. Non stavo capendo più nulla, era come essere trasportato in un altro mondo.
Ho servito la tavolata da 8 e nella bottiglia restava giusto un altro bicchiere per fare dei rabbocchi.

In quel momento il buon cliente mi guardò e mi disse: questo è per lei. 
Si ricordi di me in futuro.

Lo guardai stupefatto e ho pianto. Mi sono scese le lacrime.
Lo chef era vicino a me ed è intervenuto dicendo: diventerà un grande sommelier in futuro. Solo una persona con questo cuore può piangere per un vino.
E il cliente disse: è per questo che glielo sto dando.


Ecco, per queste emozioni io non abbandonerò mai il vino, continuerò a bere tutti i giorni ogni giorno perché il vino mi ha dato delle emozioni che niente è riuscito a darmi.

è un grandissimo amore incondizionato ed incontrollabile.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo che un amore sereno crei dipendenza, userei un termine diverso. la dipendenza mi fa pensare appunto a qualcosa di negativo, ad un degenerazione.


capisco però mi domando quello che proviamo quando finisce, quando l'amato non c'è più, cosa è?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> capisco però mi domando quello che proviamo quando finisce, quando l'amato non c'è più, cosa è?


ci provo:
immagino di aver mangiato amore per mesi, anni.....
di essermi abbuffata di amore.
poi questo amore mi viene tolto (per colpa di nessuno, succede e basta), e in qualche modo devo espellere tutto quell amore (vedi il mio avatar ) e vomito, vomito amore fino a liberarmene (non so, piangere, gridare, parlare, sfogarsi, ricominiare)
e quando ho finito, penso che avro' di nuovo fame ...


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> 
> visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.
> 
> ...


Devo essermi persa un pezzo ma la discussione mi interessa... Perchè tutti penserebbero che tu sia un alcolista... ?


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Devo essermi persa un pezzo ma la discussione mi interessa... Perchè tutti penserebbero che tu sia un alcolista... ?


perchè bevo tutti i giorni, e spesso la sera, dopo lavoro, bevo più di una persona normale...


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ci provo:
> immagino di aver mangiato amore per mesi, anni.....
> di essermi abbuffata di amore.
> poi questo amore mi viene tolto (per colpa di nessuno, succede e basta), e in qualche modo devo espellere tutto quell amore (vedi il mio avatar ) e vomito, vomito amore fino a liberarmene (non so, piangere, gridare, parlare, sfogarsi, ricominiare)
> e quando ho finito, penso che avro' di nuovo fame ...


Mi piace la tua risposta, formaggina.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda l'alcol e la mia vita personale non so se riuscirei a stare un mese senza bere, penso sia impossibile.
> oltre al fatto che non si verificherà mai perché lavorando bevo tutti i giorni, ma in generale è una cosa che non vorrei fare a prescindere.
> 
> è un grandissimo piacere, una grandissima emozione.
> ...


Io ho idea che non sia qualcosa di sano...a prescindere da molte cose.
Tu non sei alcolista? Ma sei comunque dipendente. Come la vuoi chiamare chiamala...

Questa è la mia sensazione, io mi emoziono quando sento che c'è passione in quello che fanno le persone, mi emoziono davvero...con te, leggendo quello che scrivi a riguardo, non mi succede...


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> capisco però mi domando quello che proviamo quando finisce, quando l'amato non c'è più, cosa è?


dolore.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè bevo tutti i giorni, e spesso la sera, dopo lavoro, bevo più di una persona normale...



Secondo il mio modesto parere non è quanto una persona beva ma come lo fa. 
Sono due cose ben diverse.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che non sia qualcosa di sano...a prescindere da molte cose.
> Tu non sei alcolista? Ma sei comunque dipendente. Come la vuoi chiamare chiamala...
> 
> Questa è la mia sensazione, io mi emoziono quando sento che c'è passione in quello che fanno le persone, mi emoziono davvero...con te, leggendo quello che scrivi a riguardo, non mi succede...


perchè non condividi la stessa passione è molto semplice.

quando ho raccontato la stessa cosa a mio padre e mia madre mi hanno dato dell'imbecille.
alcune emozioni non sono per tutti.
per molta gente un bicchiere di vino di tavernello e cheval blanc 1985 sono la stessa identica cosa.

ce ne sono di emozioni che io non concepisco....


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda l'alcol e la mia vita personale non so se riuscirei a stare un mese senza bere, penso sia impossibile.
> oltre al fatto che non si verificherà mai perché lavorando bevo tutti i giorni, ma in generale è una cosa che non vorrei fare a prescindere.
> 
> è un grandissimo piacere, una grandissima emozione.
> ...


secondo me tutto questo piangere è in qualche modo legato al fatto che beviate. si abbassano le inibizioni. scusa se te lo dico, ma è effettivamente singolare tutta questa commozione, e a me fa venire in mente una certa labilità psicologica dovuta proprio al fatto che si beva.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> dolore.


Si, in effetti, è così.
Più che dipendenza è un desiderio. Che il venire meno dell'amato frustra.
Si hai ragione.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, in effetti, è così.
> Più che dipendenza è un desiderio. Che il venire meno dell'amato frustra.
> Si hai ragione.


un abbandono crea dolore anche se non c'è dipendenza. se perdi un caro amico o un parente soffri, ma non significa che ne fossi dipendente.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè non condividi la stessa passione è molto semplice.
> 
> quando ho raccontato la stessa cosa a mio padre e mia madre mi hanno dato dell'imbecille.
> alcune emozioni non sono per tutti.
> ...


Oh senti, io non condivido un sacco di passioni che hanno altre persone, ma mi trasmettono un qualcosa di sano, tu non lo fai, ma è una mia sensazione, è quello che trasmetti a me...

Non sono per tutti...ma vivaddio. Questo però non vuol dire proprio nulla.
Che poi...emozioni...tu parli di calarti una bottiglia di cognac a secco dopo il lavoro...sì sì, in compagnia...e quindi non è alcolismo...per me questa non è emozione. Per me, ripeto.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me tutto questo piangere è in qualche modo legato al fatto che beviate. si abbassano le inibizioni. scusa se te lo dico, ma è effettivamente singolare tutta questa commozione, e a me fa venire in mente una certa labilità psicologica dovuta proprio al fatto che si beva.


Dalida mia madre mi disse di peggio, figurati.
Non riuscite a capire perché non vivete le cose nello stesso identico modo, non avete la conoscenza che ho io sul vino e vi manca l'interesse.

nella vostra vita non avrete mai il naso e la bocca su una bottiglia da 12.000 sterline e anche se l'aveste non riuscireste a capire il significato di determinate cose.

alcuni vini sono dei sogni, delle emozioni indescrivibili, ma non sono per tutti.

Ci tengo a precisare che nel nostro mestiere esiste un codice etico importantissimo che riguarda la sobrietà: durante il servizio io non bevo praticamente niente, non posso, non devo e soprattutto non voglio.
Non è possibile fornire un servizio d'eccellenza se si comincia ad essere disturbati dall'alcol.
Quando capirete questo forse saremo sulla buona strada per comprendere la differenza fra passione e alcolista.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh senti, io non condivido un sacco di passioni che hanno altre persone, ma mi trasmettono un qualcosa di sano, tu non lo fai, ma è una mia sensazione, è quello che trasmetti a me...
> 
> Non sono per tutti...ma vivaddio. Questo però non vuol dire proprio nulla.
> Che poi...emozioni...tu parli di calarti una bottiglia di cognac a secco dopo il lavoro...sì sì, in compagnia...e quindi non è alcolismo...per me questa non è emozione. Per me, ripeto.



si dovrebbe fare un bel distinguo dalle emozioni che ho durante la giornata con il vino e come decido di gestirmi il tempo libero....

cosa c'entra adesso il cognac dopo lavoro con quello che ho scritto? niente.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Dalida mia madre mi disse di peggio, figurati.
> Non riuscite a capire perché non vivete le cose nello stesso identico modo, non avete la conoscenza che ho io sul vino e vi manca l'interesse.
> 
> nella vostra vita non avrete mai il naso e la bocca su una bottiglia da 12.000 sterline e anche se l'aveste non riuscireste a capire il significato di determinate cose.
> ...


io non credo che tu sia un alcolista e certamente non sindaco sul fatto che tu faccia il sommelier. il modo in cui parli dell'alcol per tuo piacere, a prescindere dal tuo lavoro, rasenta cmq una situazione ai limiti della problematicità, infatti dici che non riesci a immaginarti un mese senza alcol, escluso quello che bevi al lavoro, che come ribadisci è pochissimo.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2014)

*Loro non sbagliano. Mai.*





http://www.alcolistianonimiitalia.it/modules.php?name=aa010-30_domande


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si dovrebbe fare un bel distinguo dalle emozioni che ho durante la giornata con il vino e come decido di gestirmi il tempo libero....
> 
> cosa c'entra adesso il cognac dopo lavoro con quello che ho scritto? niente.


Niente, infatti...e quindi tu, che devi essere la persona più sobria sulla terra per lavoro, dopo il lavoro non bevi mai, perchè non ne senti la necessità.

Senti, il fatto che a te l'alcool non faccia lo stesso effetto che fa alla stragrande maggioranza dei cristiani non vuol dire che tu non abbia un rapporto malsano con lo stesso.
Ti sei chiesto come mai moltissimi qui dentro ti abbiano dato dell'alcolista? 
Certo, sono tutti ignoranti in materia...e non hanno gli strumenti per capire che significa bere una roba da 12000 sterline...il problema è che non li vogliono gli strumenti. Ma non avendo gli strumenti per apprezzare una roba simile hanno comunque la percezione se una cosa è sbagliata o meno.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che non sia qualcosa di sano...a prescindere da molte cose.
> Tu non sei alcolista? Ma sei comunque dipendente. Come la vuoi chiamare chiamala...
> 
> Questa è la mia sensazione, io mi emoziono quando sento che c'è passione in quello che fanno le persone, mi emoziono davvero...con te, leggendo quello che scrivi a riguardo, non mi succede...


Io ho la stessa identica sensazione.
anche e soprattutto per il secondo periodo.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

nella mia vita ho avuto sussulti e palpitazioni per il vino, madeira o cognac 4 volte.

1) la prima bottiglia di Romanée Conti aperta con bicchiere donato.
2) l'apertura di Mouton Rothschild 1875!!!!!
3) la degustazione di Justino Henriques Verdelho del 1748!!!!!!!
4) la prima volta su Luis XIII


negli ultimi 2 anni, avrò provato più di 5000 vini, che sono onestamente un niente in confronto all'esperienza del mio capo per esempio. Ho una sete di conoscenza e sapere indescrivibile e la lista di vini che mi faranno piangere ancora è ampia.

ecco perché ho bisogno di una donna che comprenda questa passione.
non voglio un'alcolista o una donna che beve vodka senza ritengo.

voglio una donna che faccia il mio stesso lavoro, che provi le stesse emozioni con cui possa condividere le stesse cose.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

Poi c'è un altro fatto, l'importanza che sembri attribuire
al convincere una ventina di utenti di forum
che non hai problemi con l'alcol.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Poi c'è un altro fatto, l'importanza che sembri attribuire
> al convincere una ventina di utenti di forum
> che non hai problemi con l'alcol.


io non vi devo convincere di nulla.
questo è il fatto.

non ho bisogno dell'appoggio di nessuno per sapere quello che sto facendo.

quando mi sono avvicinato al vino 2 anni fa sapevo benissimo a cosa andavo incontro.
non sento la necessità di bere per diventare ubriaco.

sento la necessità di bere per scoprire dei sapori nuovi.

è la stessa identica cosa con il cibo.

faccio avanti ed indietro dalla cucina e cerco di assaggiare più ingredienti e cose possibili.
persino i diversi tipi di sale ed aceto.

voglio avere in bocca e registrare più sapori possibili.
è un grandissimo piacere.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non vi devo convincere di nulla.
> questo è il fatto.
> 
> non ho bisogno dell'appoggio di nessuno per sapere quello che sto facendo.
> ...


Vabbè, ma se avevi problemi a procacciarti cibo e bevande potevi dircelo che facevamo una colletta...e ti evitavi di provare 5000 vini in 2 anni...:carneval:
Spesa solidale per LDS!!


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se avevi problemi a procacciarti cibo e bevande potevi dircelo che facevamo una colletta...e ti evitavi di provare 5000 vini in 2 anni...:carneval:
> Spesa solidale per LDS!!


mica li ho comprati..... :mexican:

io provo tutti i vini che apro prima di darli a bere al cliente. tutti.

poi ci sono i rappresentati che vengono due volte a settimane con le loro zozzerie nel ristorante per cercare di entrare sulla carta, poi ci sono i tasting organizzati a londra per regione....

londra offre un sacco di opportunità al sommelier per scoprire dei vini nuovi.

e vi assicuro che ne ho visti più d'uno appartenente alla mia categoria andare in questi luoghi solo ed esclusivamente per ubriacarsi a gratis.

è un grandissimo rischio del sommelier quello di finire alcolista.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io non credo che tu sia un alcolista e certamente non sindaco sul fatto che tu faccia il sommelier. il modo in cui parli dell'alcol per tuo piacere, a prescindere dal tuo lavoro, rasenta cmq una situazione ai limiti della problematicità, infatti dici che *non riesci a immaginarti un mese senza alcol*, escluso quello che bevi al lavoro, che come ribadisci è pochissimo.


è impossibile proprio.
mi piace.

poi cucino praticamente sempre la domenica quando non lavoro.
mi metto 3-4 ore a preparare da mangiare e la trovo una cosa del tutto ridicola farlo senza bere una bottiglia di vino.

ti dirò di più quando siamo andati in vacanza in toscana abbiamo fatto una vacanza enogastronomica andando al ristorante a pranzo e cena bevendo una bottiglia di vino a pasto, a volte due.

ho messo su 3 kg....per fortuna adesso li ho ripersi, a distanza di un mese!


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

*Caro LSD*

Quando bevevo, all'inizio, ed era un bere assolutamente non sano,
da abuso, ragionavo più o meno come te: e ma lo faccio in compagnia,
e ma lo faccio il venerdì sera, e ma volevo provare quel vino,
e ma così a tavola mangio pure qualcosa in più.
Non dico tua sia un alcolista, neppure io lo ero.
potevo bere tutti i sabati esagerando per tre mesi, e poi non
toccare neppure un sorso di birra per un anno.
ma era comunque abuso.
il confine tra abuso e alcolismo e' talmente labile che lo varchi
un giorno qualsiasi, senza neppure accorgerti.
ti auguro che non ti capiti.
dipende solo da te.
ps e non parlare del tuo lavoro,
io mi riferisco alle bevute con laure, Anastasia e non so chi altre.
ah, scusa, Elena. Vabe, idem.


----------



## Principessa (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il fumo è una dipendenza....non credo che si definisca malato un fumatore.


Il fumo può portare a dipendenza. Io per esempio non sono dipendente perchè posso stare serenamente senza fumare per diversi giorni. Ma in passato lo sono stata e non ho problemi ad ammettere di essere stata malata :up:

La differenza con l'alcolismo credo che sia nella minor evidenza dei danni che provoca.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è impossibile proprio.
> mi piace.
> 
> poi cucino praticamente sempre la domenica quando non lavoro.
> ...


DUE BOTTIGLIE A PASTO e' abuso, anche se fatto una tantum.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il fumo può portare a dipendenza. Io per esempio non sono dipendente perchè posso stare serenamente senza fumare per diversi giorni. Ma in passato lo sono stata e non ho problemi ad ammettere di essere stata malata :up:
> 
> La differenza con l'alcolismo credo che sia nella minor evidenza dei danni che provoca.


Si, vero.


----------



## Principessa (25 Settembre 2014)

Comunque, per rispondere alla domanda del 3d, credo che una dipendenza si qualifichi nel momento in cui non si può far a meno di una determinata cosa ed essa diventi un'ossessione quotidiana.
Non c'è bisogno di arrivare a non controllarsi più e a pensarci ogni momento, quello credo sia il fondo del baratro.


----------



## Principessa (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> DUE BOTTIGLIE A PASTO e' abuso, anche se fatto una tantum.


Porca miseria 

Non voglio fare la santarellina perchè mi è capitato di bere parecchio (una volta addirittura ero pallida, avevo il respiro corto e vedevo doppio) ma non sono mai arrivata a considerarlo "normale". 
Pure se l'ho retto! E nella maggioranza dei casi reggo abbastanza, anche i famosi "miscugli" tra gradazioni diverse di alcolici.

E' una cazzata e basta. Magari da non fare mai.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> DUE BOTTIGLIE A PASTO e' abuso, anche se fatto una tantum.


è chiaro che è abuso, bello e buono!
mica dico che è normale....


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quando bevevo, all'inizio, ed era un bere assolutamente non sano,
> da abuso, ragionavo più o meno come te: e ma lo faccio in compagnia,
> e ma lo faccio il venerdì sera, e ma volevo provare quel vino,
> e ma così a tavola mangio pure qualcosa in più.
> ...


sono d'accordo.

il giorno in cui non mi presenterò al lavoro perché sono ubriaco, il giorno in cui sarò al lavoro ubriaco, quel giorno mi dirò di avere dei problemi.
oggi sono in grado di controllare la mia vita e di scegliere se bere o no dopo lavoro.
cosa che non faccio più costantemente perché sono da solo.

mi limito alla domenica se posso.

il fatto che la mia relazione con Laure si sia interrotta sicuramente ha portato dei benefici fisici non indifferenti.
con Elena non sarà mai la stessa cosa perché lei beve tendenzialmente merda che a me non piace.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> poi cucino praticamente sempre la domenica quando non lavoro.
> mi metto 3-4 ore a preparare da mangiare e la trovo una cosa del tutto ridicola farlo senza bere una bottiglia di vino.


E perche'?


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

il tuo rapporto con laure e l'alcol mi ha fatto venire in mente un racconto di carver
che amo molto: Gazebo, in Di cosa parliamo quando parliamo d'amore.
Non so se l'hai o lo avete letto.

C'è questa copia di gestori di un Motel ormai in rovina.
Lui ha tradito lei con la cameriera messicana.
La ama, ma lei non riesce a perdonare.
Sono pieni di debiti e devono prendere una decisione.
Stanno chiusi da giorni in una camera del Motel,
svariate bottiglie di Whiskey, senza rispondere al citofono,
al telefono, isolati dal mondo.
Ad un certo punto lui osserva che tutte le decisioni
importanti le hanno prese bevendo. Persino
quando discutevano della necessità di bere di meno.

E in fondo mi ricorda pure il rapporto mio
con Altro, anche se non bevevamo neppure un goccio.
(le dipendenze affettive spesso si intersecano 
alle dipendenze con sostanze).


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Settembre 2014)

Aspettate solo che trovi il tempo....volevo aprirlo io 'sto thread.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mia zia è morta di enfisema polmonare causato dal fumo all'età di *94* anni. dicasi *94*, ha fumato fino al giorno prima di morire, e *fumava 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno da quando aveva 16 anni*.
> 
> mi ricordo che quando stava parecchio male, ha cominciato ad essere messa alle bombole di ossigeno a 90 anni, le chiesi se avrebbe voluto una vita diversa, senza fumo.
> 
> mi ha detto che ha sempre voluto fumare, che le piaceva e che potesse tornare indietro, fumerebbe lo stesso.


Tua zia non si è fatta condizionare né dal politically correct, né dal terrorismo dei medici e dell'ambiente, né dalla paura. La sigaretta faceva parte di lei, levarsela sarebbe stato per lei come levarsi un braccio. Dipendenza? Sì.
Ma sfido chiunque a dire che non ne ha nessuna.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> E perche'?


perchè il vino è complementare del cibo.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè il vino è complemento del cibo.


Questo non e' vero, o meglio, non vale per tutti.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> il tuo rapporto con laure e l'alcol mi ha fatto venire in mente un racconto di carver
> che amo molto: Gazebo, in Di cosa parliamo quando parliamo d'amore.
> Non so se l'hai o lo avete letto.
> 
> ...


nella mia prima relazione ho tradito un sacco di volte la mia compagna, sempre da sobrio perché ero un uomo di merda.
con laure non è mai capitato, e tutte le decisioni " importanti " sul non tradirla le ho prese da allegro andante.

quello che non riesco a capire sono le affermazioni di taluni utenti che sostengono che bere renda una persona " meno seria " o più incline a tradire.

io l'ho sempre fatto da sobrio con estrema coscienza di quello che facevo.


----------



## disincantata (25 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tua zia non si è fatta condizionare né dal politically correct, né dal terrorismo dei medici e dell'ambiente, né dalla paura. La sigaretta faceva parte di lei, levarsela sarebbe stato per lei come levarsi un braccio. Dipendenza? Sì.
> Ma sfido chiunque a dire che non ne ha nessuna.


Io non riesco a rinunciare al formaggio. 

Per il resto nessuna sofferenza.

È una dipendenza?


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Questo non e' vero, o meglio, non vale per tutti.


certo che è vero.
mi dispiace, ma è oggettivamente così.

ti do un consiglio la prossima volta che bevi un sorso di vino.
espira con la bocca chiusa mantenendo in bocca un po' di vino e deglutisci lentamente, poi continua ad espirare.

sentirai degli aromi che non sentivi prima, quelli, molto spesso, sono utilizzati per bilanciare la sapidità, o l'acidità, o la dolcezza, o l'amartume, o la consistenza principale di un piatto.

ci sono dietro parecchi studi sugli accordi, mica ci si improvvisa così.

vale per la stragrande maggior parte delle persone.


ci sono categorie di persone poi che hanno enormi preconcetti sul cibo e sul vino a sua volta.

non sai quante volte mi sento dire, a me non piace il pesce.
che cazzo vuol dire a me non piace il pesce? non ti piace cosa? la consistenza, la sapidità, gli aromi, la cottura, la cremosità?

prima di cominciare a lavorare con il vino e il cibo io non mangiavo questo e quello per enormi preconcetti. Una volta cominciato a studiare, assaggiare e provare quel blocco psicologico che fa rigettare un alimento scompare e si apre un panorama di gusti indescrivibile.


un piatto, qualsiasi esso sia, compresa la pasta al pesto, ha dalla sua la possibilità di essere esaltato da un vino che non per forza renderà migliore il piatto, ma apporterà dei sapori diversi e aggiungerà complessità.

è un dato di fatto, non sono credenze.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non riesco a rinunciare al formaggio.
> 
> Per il resto nessuna sofferenza.
> 
> È una dipendenza?



altro che.
pensa che se non muori di tumore al polmone...muori di infarto,
 per il troppo colesterolo!!!!
i formaggi, sono un veleno solido, solido.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> certo che è vero.
> mi dispiace, ma è oggettivamente così.
> 
> ti do un consiglio la prossima volta che bevi un sorso di vino.
> ...



Comprendo il discorso che fai, volevo dire che ci sono persone che non bevono, nemmeno una goccia e nemmeno della bottiglia piu' pregiata che ti possa venire in mente. Cionondimeno mangiano.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

Per quanto riguarda me, ho avuto seri problemi con l'alcol e adesso quasi non bevo, o cmq molto poco,  molto leggero e raramente.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nella mia prima relazione ho tradito un sacco di volte la mia compagna, sempre da sobrio perché ero un uomo di merda.
> con laure non è mai capitato, e tutte le decisioni " importanti " sul non tradirla le ho prese da allegro andante.
> 
> quello che non riesco a capire sono le affermazioni di taluni utenti che sostengono che bere renda una persona " meno seria " o più incline a tradire.
> ...


nel racconto l'alcol non c'entra col tradimento in se.
carver si riferisce al modo di gestirsi la vita in generale.
leggilo, è toccante.

per quanto riguarda i taluni utenti,
loro sostengono questo:
bevendo vengono meno i freni inibitori,
quindi ci si meno trattiene e può accadere si ceda a determinate
pulsioni che da sobri si tende a frenare per svariati motivi,
ad esempio per riguardo verso il partner, per rispetto verso certi valori,
per coerenza con un progetto, per salvaguardia dei propri interessi.
e altro.
le pulsioni relative alla sfera sessuale sono certamente tra queste.
cio' non vuol dire che tutti abbiano bisogno di bere per dar
sfogo a certe pulsioni.
tu non sei fra questi, magari, invece, Laure sì.
io di sicuro sì. e via dicendo.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Comprendo il discorso che fai, volevo dire che ci sono persone che non bevono, nemmeno una goccia e nemmeno della bottiglia piu' pregiata che ti possa venire in mente. Cionondimeno mangiano.


è chiaro.

molto spesso è la religione, a volte sono le abitudini, a volte è la cultura, a volte sono imposizioni.
ma, veramente, molto raramente si può dire che sia per il gusto.
il gusto si affina con l'esperienza, con il provare le cose, con la conoscenza, con la curiosità e con la scoperta.

quando mi sento dire: io non bevo vino, non mi piace di norma rispondo:- bè, cosa avrai mai bevuto di così disgustoso?.
a volte mi capita di trovarmi di fronte a persone estremamente chiuse e il discorso finisce là e a volte invece capita di trovare comunque la persona curiosa che mi spiata perché non beve.
io non devo costringere nessuno.

stessa cosa riguarda il cibo.

non mangi la carne perché sei vegetariano o vegano, per scelta culturale, non perché non ti piaccia.
dopo di che la lingua che è dotata di infiniti recettori gustativi a distanza di tempo si abitua ad un determinato sapore che viene registrato e catalogato nel cervello che si assuefà. il gusto di una persona cambia e le abitudini ad eliminare determinati tipi di alimenti diventano tali da creare repulsione all'odore e al sapore di altri.
ma sono scelte ben precise fatte a monte.

il pesce non mi piace, oppure, la carne non mi piace sono affermazioni ridicole che non stanno né in cielo né interra.
perchè non vogliono dire nulla proprio.

i funghi non mi piacciono, il tartufo non mi piace....ci sono centinaia di differenti modi di cucinare un alimento cambiando completamente sapore e consistenza dello stesso.

che pesce non ti piace? che carne?

si vive di tantissimi preconcetti, di chiusure mentali nei confronti del cibo soprattutto.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> nel racconto l'alcol non c'entra col tradimento in se.
> carver si riferisce al modo di gestirsi la vita in generale.
> leggilo, è toccante.
> 
> ...


no lei no.
non l'ha mai fatto.
l'ha fatto quando evidentemente la nostra storia si stava spegnendo per lei.
non era la prima volta che usciva e non era la prima volta che beveva e non mi ha tradito.
è successo assai dopo per altri motivi. non a colpa dell'alcol.

Lei disse, sai ho bevuto e non so cosa ho fatto. Una scusa del cazzo proprio, infantile, un modo per scaricare le responsabilità sull'alcol invece che su se stessi.
una cosa che non ho accettato e non accetterò mai.

la responsabilità delle nostre azioni è strettamente personale, non scaricabile su altri avvenimenti.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda me, ho avuto seri problemi con l'alcol e adesso quasi non bevo, o cmq molto poco,  molto leggero e raramente.


dall'età di 18 all'età di 24 anni non ho bevuto praticamente niente. anzi ti dirò, mi faceva pure schifo.
nemmeno una birra. alcol zero in assoluto.
a 24 anni, a casa di un amico molto benestante, venne aperta una bottiglia per un occasione particolare molto costosa.
mi venne chiesto cosa ne pensassi.
risposi: non mi dice niente.

tuttavia rimase impresso nel mio palato il sapore di quel vino.
a distanza di anni, dopo aver studiato, bevuto, e provato una quantità di vini enorme mi sono detto, madonna, era veramente un gran vino quello. Per riavere le stesse sensazioni, per riavere un vino in bocca che durasse così tanto ho dovuto aspettare anni prima di ritrovarlo.
Questo capodanno abbiamo festeggiato insieme abbiamo bevuto Montrachet, e mi sono ricordato di quel momento.
Un piacere indescrivibile e un momento emotivamente coinvolgente oggi, quanto ridicolo, insulso e senza parole allora.

non dimenticherò mai le sensazioni provate quel giorno perché se oggi sono a londra a lavorare in uno dei più grandi ristoranti del mondo a contatto con i migliori vini della terra è anche grazie a quel bicchiere.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dall'età di 18 all'età di 24 anni non ho bevuto praticamente niente. anzi ti dirò, mi faceva pure schifo.
> nemmeno una birra. alcol zero in assoluto.
> a 24 anni, a casa di un amico molto benestante, venne aperta una bottiglia per un occasione particolare molto costosa.
> mi venne chiesto cosa ne pensassi.
> ...


Ho capito. Rispetto le cose di cui parli ma non mi dicono nulla e non mi appassionano. Inoltre, come ti ho detto, ho bevuto principalmente per stordirmi. Si parlava di dipendenze, bastanpo' con sti ristoranti.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no lei no.
> non l'ha mai fatto.
> l'ha fatto quando evidentemente la nostra storia si stava spegnendo per lei.
> non era la prima volta che usciva e non era la prima volta che beveva e non mi ha tradito.
> ...


il fatto che avesse sempre bevuto senza tradirti non vuole dire nulla.
certo, la responsabilità, sbronzi o meno, rimane.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ho capito. Rispetto le cose di cui parli ma non mi dicono nulla e non mi appassionano. Inoltre, come ti ho detto, ho bevuto principalmente per stordirmi. Si parlava di dipendenze, bastanpo' con sti ristoranti.


si, io pure, solo per stordirmi.
il gusto dell'alcol non mi piace neppure,
tranne che per rarissime tipologie.
poi, infatti, che c'entra stà cosa dei ristoranti con le dipendenze
non capisco.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

se vogliamo parlare di dipendenze,
ne ho un nutrito repertorio.
ci sono soggetti che sono particolarmente predisposti,
sia per ragioni chimiche che comportamentali.
la mia dipendenza più forte è stata avere
effetto da stordimento con alcol non mangiando.
lì non è questione di chissà che quantità....
quando feci gli esami del sangue specifici 
si stupirono tutti: erano davvero piuttosto buoni 
potevo ingannare pure i medici.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Ho capito. Rispetto le cose di cui parli ma non mi dicono nulla e non mi appassionano. Inoltre, come ti ho detto, ho bevuto principalmente per stordirmi. Si parlava di dipendenze, bastanpo' con sti ristoranti.


e l'ho capito.

io non bevo per stordirmi, la trovo una cosa ridicola.
per quale motivo devo stare male con una cosa che amo!

mi piacerebbe avere qualche intervento di qualcuno che si fa le canne....


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se vogliamo parlare di dipendenze,
> ne ho un nutrito repertorio.
> ci sono soggetti che sono particolarmente predisposti,
> sia per ragioni chimiche che comportamentali.
> ...


Anche io mangiavo poco. Sarebbe meglio parlarne in qualche sexione privata.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, io pure, solo per stordirmi.
> il gusto dell'alcol non mi piace neppure,
> tranne che per rarissime tipologie.
> *poi, infatti, che c'entra stà cosa dei ristoranti con le dipendenze
> non capisco.*



ho una dipendenza con il lavoro.

non credo di riuscire ad avere una conversazione normale con qualcuno senza parlare del mio lavoro


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2014)

Io continuo a pensare che tutto questo dirigere il problema su una sostanza, un comportamento sia "deviante" dal fulcro della questione. E in un qualche modo sia anche una complicazione. 

Ne faccio a meno, riesco non riesco, voglio, non voglio...sono mentalizzazioni. 

Penso invece che quello che si vede, che è evidente, è che utilizzare una data sostanza o assumere un determinato comportamento siano risposte comportamentali ad un malessere interno. Ad una costruzione del sè di un certo tipo.
Tentativi di adattamento forse.

Tanto che la scelta di una sostanza, per esempio, piuttosto che di un'altra non è casuale. Ma è invece corrispondente ad uno stato che la persona non è in grado di creare senza quella sostanza o quel comportamento. 

Uso le sostanze che sono più evidenti: un tossico di roba non sarà un tossico di coca. Potrà usare la coca, meglio se unita alla roba, ma non avrà bisogno della coca per rispondere alle proprie esigenze. 

La roba è un utero, è calda, rilassante, coccola. Scalda. Calma. Stati dell'essere a cui la coca non può rispondere, visto che la roba è un depressivo del sistema nervoso e la coca uno stimolante. 

Si chiamano psicoattive mica per caso...attivano stati particolari. In assenza della sostanza la persona non è autonomamente in grado di creare quel particolare stato che ricerca o forse non è in grado di crearlo all'intensità che la sostanza porta. 
Il tutto unito al piacere. Di cui raramente si parla. Ma le dipendenze, prima di esplodere in comportamenti problematici sono assolutamente piacevoli. Senza quel piacere non sarebbe un problema farne a meno.

E anche qui la situazione poi si complica, perchè quello che si ricerca è il primo piacere provato. L'assuefazione, da un punto di vista psicologico ed emotivo, è esattamente questo. Per riprovare quel piacere iniziale ho la necessità di aumentare la sostanza, il comportamento. Dal punto di vista fisiologico è il corpo che tollera dosi sempre maggiori di quel tipo di sostanza. Fino ad arrivare al punto di rottura in cui basta un minimo per arrivare al "pieno". 

Ed è in questa escalation che nascono i problemi e la perdita del centro di sè e quindi del controllo.

La persona è tutta tesa alla ricerca di quel piacere primario.

In comunità ho visto uomini bersi il profumo pur di sentire l'alcol.

Una persona lo sa che mentre "ricerca" quello stato, sta facendo dei danni, più o meno grossi, ma la tensione a quello vince. E i danni perdono di importanza non appena il piacere si ritrova. 
Poi partono le maledizioni, i buoni propositi, gli impegni, e di contro la distruzione di sè, nella conferma di non essere in grado, di non riuscire a farne a meno...ma il piacere chiama di nuovo. 

Ed è terribile confermarsi ogni volta di non riuscire, di non essere capace. 

Non è un caso che spesso chi dipende da ..... sia anche depresso. 

Chiedersi poi chi arrivi prima, se la depressione o la risposta problematica...boh, a me sembra sia un po' chiedersi se arriva prima l'uovo o la gallina. Sono convinta che la questione risieda molto più in profondità. Anche la depressione non è altro, in fondo che una risposta adattiva "mal riuscita", dal punto di vista della qualità della vita così come è socialmente intesa.

E questo tipo di meccanismo, che è particolarmente evidente con le sostanze, funziona anche nei comportamenti compulsivi delle addiction da gioco, da sesso e anche nelle relazioni affettive, pur essendo meno evidente.

La difficoltà è individuare in che modo quel piacere possa essere creato in maniera autonoma dalla persona. 
Ed è in questo nodo che si risolve o meno la questione. sempre semplificando di molto. 

Di mio, quando sento che per provare una determinata sensazione ho la necessità di "aiutarmi" perchè da sola non riesco...so che potenzialmente ho di fronte un problema. 

Sono una tabagista, perchè senza la sigaretta determinate sensazioni non me le so creare. Perchè se non ho le sigarette sento di dovermele procurare. 

So che il problema c'è e non è gravissimo perchè riesco a posticipare l'assunzione secondo le mie necessità. E per necessità intendo anche il rimanere inserita in un contesto lavorativo o anche ricreativo che mi chiede di non fumare. 
So che non è gravissimo perchè riesco a posticipare il piacere della sigaretta con una certa libertà. E perchè ho piaceri in virtù dei quali il piacere della sigaretta entra in secondo piano. 
Ma ho bisogno di stabilire comunque un termine oltre il quale io posso riprendere l'assunzione. 

Ma riconosco il problema perchè quel termine è importante e mi costa fatica spostarlo dopo essermi creata quel traguardo. E se devo spostarlo è un'operazione razionale che faccio, di autoconvincimento. E mentre lo faccio sento disagio, tendo ad innervosirmi, tendo ad avere i pensieri che si dirigono sul desiderio di accendermi una sigaretta. Faccio più fatica a rimanere concentrata. 

So che il mio controllo e anche la mia libertà sulla cosa è relativo e limitato nel tempo. Tanto che immaginarmi senza sigarette da adesso fino alla fine della mia vita mi risulta impossibile. 

Fra le varie dipendenze riconosco che questa dal punto di vista sociale e della qualità della mia vita è una di quelle a basso impatto sul breve termine. Sul lungo so che rischio un cancro. MA neanche questo pensiero diventa motivante. 

Se mi parlo sinceramente so di essere dipendente dalla nicotina. 

La grossa differenza con altri tipi di sostanze è che l'impatto sociale di questo tipo di sostanza è "basso" e il fatto che esistano ancora posti in cui posso fumare liberamente lo tiene basso. 

A volte mi chiedo cosa farei se rendessero illegale la nicotina...non lo so. A dire il vero. E quel non lo so, mi dice chiaramente quanto pesa la presenza della nicotina nella mia vita.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

è una cosa che mi hanno detto i miei coinquilini.

ma ti rendi conto che non fai altro che parlare di lavoro.
il mondo non gira intorno al vino per la gente normale....

mi hanno detto che sono peggio di un drogato.

parlo, parlo, parlo solo di quello....

e che ci posso fare....
le altre cose che mi interessano sono gli scacchi e il cinema.

credo di essere una persona tutto sommato noiosa.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho una dipendenza con il lavoro
> non credo di riuscire ad avere una conversazione normale con qualcuno senza parlare del mio lavoro


Esiste pure quella. La scappatoia piu' produttiva per fuggire dai problemi. Non parlo di te eh.


----------



## LDS (25 Settembre 2014)

bellissimo intervento ipazia.

quando ho insegnato scacchi in un centro di recupero per drogati, non è che avessi tanta voglia di approfondire le dinamiche che portano qualcuno a demolirsi la vita, ma ricordo che parlando con i medici su quelli che potessero essere i soggetti più a rischio dissero che ci sono persone che rischiano immediatamente in quando dotati di scarsa personalità, grossi problemi personali, poca fiducia in se stessi e autostima pari a zero e quelli che riescono a gestire la " dipendenza " lasciandola circoscritta ad eventi sporadici.

c'è una grossa differenza fra il farsi una striscia di coca al mese il sabato sera e farsi di coca ogni giorno.

personalmente sono sempre stato lontano anni luce dal mondo delle droghe perché terrorizzato da quello che possano fare al cervello.

onestamente, dopo aver visto in che condizioni sono ridotte le persone, il terrore anche solo ad avvicinarsi a questo genere di sostanze mi fa bollire il sangue.


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e chi non vuole smettere cos'è?


se davvero scegli, devi saperne fare a meno... lo sai solo tu. Se è vero, allora non sei dipendente... ma è rara coe cosa. Tu parlavi d'altro.


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bellissimo intervento ipazia.
> 
> quando ho insegnato scacchi in un centro di recupero per drogati, non è che avessi tanta voglia di approfondire le dinamiche che portano qualcuno a demolirsi la vita, ma ricordo che parlando con i medici su quelli che potessero essere i soggetti più a rischio dissero che ci sono persone che rischiano immediatamente in quando dotati di scarsa personalità, grossi problemi personali, poca fiducia in se stessi e autostima pari a zero e quelli che riescono a gestire la " dipendenza " lasciandola circoscritta ad eventi sporadici.
> 
> ...



Tendiamo a restare ancorati sempre alla sostanza..proprio perchè il problema...anzi, il comportamento che potrebbe diventare problematico è sfuggente e suscettibile di molteplici variabili. 

Quale è la differenza? 

Dal punto di vista legale i rischi sono pressochè gli stessi, specialmente da quando hanno tolto la dose permessa personale. 
E, a questo punto, rischiare casini per una striscia, mi fa porre tutta una serie di domande. Che senso ha? Perchè corro rischi alti per una pippata? cosa mi dà di così importante da non poter scegliere di non farlo?

Dal punto di vista dei rischi sulla salute mi verrebe da dire che sul breve termine sono forse più alti quelli che corre chi si fa una pippata il sabato sera, che non è ben dentro il giro, che non conosce bene la sostanza, che non conosce bene chi gliela passa...e, in gerco, quelli del sabato sera sono i "polli" a cui vendere di tutto. E quando dico di tutto, intendo di tutto.
Sul lungo termine...posso anche vedere la differenza...ma anche no. Che il lungo termine dipende da come è andato il breve termine. 

Dal punto di vista dell'impatto sociale, sì..messa così parrebbe basso. 

Ma...il fatto che comunque ci sia la necessità di attuare un comportamento che, e io questo lo ritengo di primaria importanza, è illegale, mi fa porre tutta una serie di domande. 

Perchè il sabato sera, per dire, ho bisogno di farmi una pippata in amicizia? Quale è il significato? 

L'esempio della coca...scusami, mi pare il meno azzeccato. Ho scelto la sigaretta apposta, innanzitutto perchè davvero ne dipendo ma anche perchè è comunque ancora una sostanza legale. 

E quando parlo di sostanze la questione della legalità non me la posso dimenticare. 

E questo vale anche per l'alcol. Se bermi la mia birra il sabato sera mi porta a farmi ritirare la patente perchè ho superato il limite prescritto dalla legge..capisci che ho un bel problema. Perchè non riesco a non bere? A non attuare comunque comportamenti rischiosi?

La questione dei comportamenti a rischio, correlata all'utilizzo di sostanze è poco toccata, ma è altrettanto importante se si sta parlando di dipendenze. 

Uno dei risvolti rilevanti della dipendenza è proprio il non riuscire a tenere in controllo i comportamenti rischiosi, in un'escalation che porta alle conseguenze estreme ed assolutamente evidenti. 

La dipendenza, come insieme di comportamenti problematici, non nasce dal nulla...è un percorso. Io penso.


----------



## zadig (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> 
> visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.
> 
> ...


tranquillo, non è colpa del vino se sei sciroccato e se ragioni a cazzo di cane.


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Anche io mangiavo poco. Sarebbe meglio parlarne in qualche sexione privata.


si infatti


----------



## Principessa (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una cosa che mi hanno detto i miei coinquilini.
> 
> ma ti rendi conto che non fai altro che parlare di lavoro.
> il mondo non gira intorno al vino per la gente normale....
> ...


Non sei noioso, secondo me, è che magari il vino ti interessa il 90% e il resto il 10%


----------



## disincantata (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una cmolto. ..he mi hanno detto i miei coinquilini.
> 
> ma ti rendi conto che non fai altro che parlare di lavoro.
> il mondo non gira intorno al vino per la gente normale....
> ...


Già ammetterlo è un modo per cercare  di cambiare. 

Mio marito e' sicuramente appassionato di musica e strumenti musicali ma io no  l'ho mai sentito parlare in casa di quello.

Sono io ogni tanto a chiedere spiegazioni o informazioni a cui risponde educatamente ma finisce lì. 

Fuori casa se ne occupa e molto.

Potresti provare a distinguere il lavoro dalla vita privata.  Il vino o qualunque altro oggetto non può diventare un ossessione. Neppure per te. Inoltre puoi benissimo innamorarti di una astemia.  Guiderebbe lei.


----------



## aristocat (25 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> 
> visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.
> 
> ...


Il tipo di condizionamento che intendi tu è dato sicuramente dalle dipendenze (fumo/alcool/stupefacenti vari)... aggiungerei anche altri comportamenti di natura ossessivo compulsiva (es., grattarsi sempre oppure mangiarsi le unghie e la pelle intorno... tra gli esempi meno gravi).

La persona che soffre di OCD o che è dipendente da sostanze varie si trova a vivere tante volte al giorno più o meno questa sequenza di momenti:



Senso di fastidio/stress/tensione/altra causa scatenante
reazione (fumo, drink, mangiarsi le unghie, ecc.) durante la quale sei quasi in stato di trance
senso di sollievo immediato e di brevissima durata.

Il confine tra vizio e dipendenza/patologia è molto sottile e soggettivo... 
Se io che sono astemia comincio a bere 3 birre al giorno, vuol dire che devo cominciare a preoccuparmi. 
Se io sono un adulto montanaro bavarese che ha sempre bevuto 3 boccaloni al giorno di birra, non mi sto comportando bene e forse non avrò mai la forza di cambiare abitudini... ma resta comunque un vizio che tengo sotto controllo e che non faccio sfociare in dipendenza grave.

Arrivare a riconoscere che si ha qualche dipendenza è un importante passo avanti, comunque mai sufficiente per uscirne del tutto. 
E anche quando, con tanto sforzo e dolore, riesci finalmente a tenere a bada una dipendenza/comportamento compulsivo, a uscirne fuori... resta una sola certezza. 
Che non ti sei mai liberato per sempre da questa tua "debolezza".
Farà sempre parte di te e resterà in un cantuccio, dovrai sempre restare vigile per non ricadere di nuovo in questo vortice.

Ognuno di noi ha le sue debolezze e bisogna solo ringraziare il Cielo quando queste sono trascurabili, e non pregiudicano tanto la tua qualità di vita.

ari


----------



## aristocat (25 Settembre 2014)

PS. Nel tuo caso non mi sembra si possa parlare di dipendenza, ma di passione; comunque non sono un'esperta... è solo il mio parere da profana dopo alcune letture superficiali della tua storia.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato libero di scegliere se fare qualcosa o non farla.
> 
> Un alcolista, un drogato, un fumatore, un giocatore incallito, loro non hanno scelta, il loro cervello li impone di continuare.


Ci ho pensato su...
Ora fisicamente mi riconosco una dipendenza da tabacco.
Per il resto temo di avere la più pericolosa e perniciosa delle dipendenze:
Quella dalle proprie idee.

E temo proprio che sia questa insidia a far dire ad un uomo
Io sono sempre stato libero di scegliere.

Poi sono stato folgorato come dire a quindici anni dall'incontro fatale con una persona
che mi lasciò esterefatto...

MI ricordo che uscii dal confessionale quella volta
con lui che mi diceva...tu sei già troppo testa da cassetto...
segui con una pervicacia unica le tue idee, pur di non abbracciare quelle altrui
Sei totalmente terrorizzato dalla paura che un qualsiasi tuo atteggiamento o comportamento
sia adesione ad un insegnamento impartitoti.

Poi da adulto approfondii il tema con questa persona, dato che lo scontro incontro continua ad oggi...

http://www.sankalpa.it/ita/index.php

Ed esattamente chi è vittima di una dipendenza dice che domani sia un giorno nuovo dove smetto...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

Grandi Principi di Verità, Amore, Giustizia a cui tende tutto il cammino
SANKALPA non sono
altro che la possibilità reale di un confronto, un riferimento
per la persona nella propria situazione spesso di imbroglio
–
falsità
–
egoismo
–
egocentrismo ecc
...
. tutte situazioni di dipendenza, vere e proprie schiavitù che via
via alienano la persona e l
a portano all
’
autodistruzione.

Questa spiritualità ci permette non solo di imparare ad ascoltare la voce di Dio nei
propri pensieri e sentimenti, nelle proprie passioni, nelle sofferenze, nelle malattie,
ma ci aiuta anche a scoprire l
’
immagine, il progetto
che Dio si è fatto di me.
Non si tratta solo di andare verso Dio (ascendere) scendendo nella propria realtà. Si
tratta piuttosto di stabilire una sana e veritiera relazione con se stessi e aprirsi a una
relazione personale con Dio proprio quando si è arri
vati al capolinea delle proprie
possibilità (il classico toccare il fondo). Il vero rapporto dialogico con Dio
(il vero Sé) nasce da quel momento, dal profondo della nostra miseria, dal nostro
fallimento
...
dalla nostra incapacità di vedere oltre il buio dei
limiti (errori, rimorsi,
dipendenze
...
), non quindi dalle nostre virtù


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

Poi ammetto di aver temuto per diverso tempo di essere dipendente dal web e in fattispecie da questo forum.

E mi sono ripromesso di venire qui solo se ho veramente qualcosa da comunicare.


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sei noioso, secondo me, è che magari il vino ti interessa il 90% e il resto il 10%


A me LDS comincia a ricordare l'omino del Conad che non fa campare la povera moglie due secondi senza che le ricordi che lavora al Conad, che la roba del Conad è la migliore, che lui pensa a milioni di donne e quindi va al Conad 10 ore prima del suo orario.
Parla e straparla di sto Conad e quella poveretta secondo me prima o poi gli pianta delle corna in testa mica da ridere, magari con uno dell'Esselunga...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nella mia vita ho avuto sussulti e palpitazioni per il vino, madeira o cognac 4 volte.
> 
> 1) la prima bottiglia di Romanée Conti aperta con bicchiere donato.
> 2) l'apertura di Mouton Rothschild 1875!!!!!
> ...


Ogni cosa che scrivi denota dipendenza.
Soprattutto il fatto che vuoi una donna che beva con te.
Un calciatore non ha la necessità che la sua donna giochi e neppure che le piaccia il calcio.
Tu hai bisogno di condividere l'alcol è inutile che lo chiami vino e ne vanti il costo, ti piace perché è alcolico, altrimenti dopo il lavoro non berresti più.
Ma, come ogni dipendente, lo negherai fino allo stremo.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni cosa che scrivi denota dipendenza.
> Soprattutto il fatto che vuoi una donna che beva con te.
> Un calciatore non ha la necessità che la sua donna giochi e neppure che le piaccia il calcio.
> Tu hai bisogno di condividere l'alcol è inutile che lo chiami vino e ne vanti il costo, ti piace perché è alcolico, altrimenti dopo il lavoro non berresti più.
> Ma, come ogni dipendente, lo negherai fino allo stremo.


guarda se il succo d'uva avesse la complessità del vino berrei succo d'uva.

ma mi stai facendo il paragone con il calciatore? ma sul serio?
ma di che stai parlando per cortesia.

perchè l'impiegato al comune può avere una relazione con una donna che faccia l'impiegata al comune e basta?

tendenzialmente in un lavoro dove si fanno 6-7 ore al giorno si ha più libertà, più tempo libero da dedicare agli interessi e questo ti porta a trovare delle persone con cui condividere interessi comuni.
nel mio caso, sono rientrato a casa adesso, all'1:40 (c'è da dire che ho cominciato alle 18, ma è stato un caso ) e domani comincio alle 8:30 e finirò alle 23:30.

mi dici tu quale essere vivente possa mai decidere di avere una relazione con qualcuno che passa la sua giornata interamente al lavoro?
te lo dico io, qualcuno che faccia lo stesso lavoro e comprenda e sappia cosa significa.

io non ho bisogno di negare una benamata fava. che bevo lo so benissimo, che mi piace quello che bevo altrettanto, mica bevo perché mi fa schifo.
che voglio una donna che apprezzi quello che ha nel bicchiere, assolutamente.

la trovi una cosa strana, fuori di testa, malata? 
e sei liberissimo di pensarlo. è per questo che si dibatte.

l'alcolista beve fino a star male, io non sto mai male perché bevo per passione e nel momento in cui la mia passione sfocia in sofferenza, bè non è più una passione, ma un'idiozia.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Già ammetterlo è un modo per cercare  di cambiare.
> 
> Mio marito e' sicuramente appassionato di musica e strumenti musicali ma io no  l'ho mai sentito parlare in casa di quello.
> 
> ...


A londra non ho bisogno della macchina.
quando eravamo in francia e uscivamo la sera, rigorosamente in taxi ( non costa una ceppa a parigi, a londra è un salasso ).
un'astemia con me durerebbe 5 secondi, poi scapperebbe.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sei noioso, secondo me, è che magari il vino ti interessa il 90% e il resto il 10%


no, fidati sono noioso.

quando sono andato a correre con Elena non so per quale motivo mi sono messo a spiegarle come funziona il nostro metabolismo durante e dopo la corsa.
quando ci siamo seduti a tavola e le ho portato 4 formaggi differenti le ho spiegato come vengono prodotti, stagionati e come vanno tagliati.

delle volte mi domando se non sia un maniaco.
evidentemente una delle mie dipendenze vere è la maniacale ricerca della perfezione in tutto quello che faccio che in una relazione con una persona evidentemente non funziona.

è meglio avere una relazione con una macchina.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda se il succo d'uva avesse la complessità del vino berrei succo d'uva.
> 
> ma mi stai facendo il paragone con il calciatore? ma sul serio?
> ma di che stai parlando per cortesia.
> ...



Ciao

non è proprio così per tutti i dipendenti di alcol. 
Mio zio beve ogni giorno quel bicchierino ... e lui stesso dice, che senza oramai non riesce a stare. 
Ma non oltrepassa quel bicchiere ... e come lui, tantissimi ... lo sanno, e si adeguano a non oltrepassare. 
Ho conosciuto anche dipendenti di eroina, che hanno saputo trovare un equilibrio per anni ... 
Un mio collega ha studiato medicina e fumava la maria già di prima mattina ... 


Hai una visione un po' distorta, di cosa significa realmente essere dipendenti. 
Prendi in considerazione solo coloro che si distorciano ... nel mezzo, c'è però una marea di altre espressioni. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è proprio così per tutti i dipendenti di alcol.
> Mio zio beve ogni giorno quel bicchierino ... e lui stesso dice, che senza oramai non riesce a stare.
> ...


allora è una dipendenza non nociva.
si chiama vizio o debolezza che caratterizza una persona. Tutti hanno un vizio. Se non ne hai nemmeno uno mi dispiace per te.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora è una dipendenza non nociva.
> si chiama vizio o debolezza che caratterizza una persona. Tutti hanno un vizio. Se non ne hai nemmeno uno mi dispiace per te.


Ciao

perché rispondi così?
Non ho affermato, né di averne né di non averne ... 

Ma dietro una dipendenza si nasconde un certo comportamento,
di cercare di riconoscerlo e basta, senza negarlo. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora è *una dipendenza non nociva.*
> si chiama vizio o debolezza che caratterizza una persona. Tutti hanno un vizio. Se non ne hai nemmeno uno mi dispiace per te.


almeno un pochino, tutte lo sono... certo c'è differenza tra la dipendenza alcolica e quella televisiva, ma non per questo stare ogni giorno ore ed ore davanti alla tv fa bene.
Io ho sempre avuto la dipendenza della lettura e della pratica sportiva... apparentemente due ottime cose, ma quando sono portate all'eccesso sono dannose, e ne sono consapevole. Entrambe cose positive, quando si esagera e le si fa diventare vere e proprie dipendenze come nel mio caso, causano danni.


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> 
> visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.
> 
> ...


Ok parliamone. Non fumo, ho provato a 16 anni un paio di tiri e son stata male (e non sono nemmeno sicura di come feci :facepalm: )...mamma dovette venirmi a prendere a scuola perché, geniaccio, ci provai nei bagni.

Droghe mai provato, è un argomento controverso quindi non so se la prossima frase possa inserirsi in questo...mai provato nemmeno canne.

Alcol, in qualche occasione (cioè lontano dai miei genitori e comunque ero già maggiorenne) sono stata parecchio brilla, ma mai così tanto da perdere il senso logico di quel che facevo, più che altro ridevo come una matta. :rotfl:
Forse questo dipende dal fatto che i miei genitori non mi hanno mai negato l'alcol, forse sono stati un po' incoscienti, ma già a 14 anni mi permettevano di bere un po' di vino (1 dito) anche assoluto a tavola. Ogni tanti papà mi faceva assaggiare un po' dell'alcol che beveva, quindi ho sempre saputo come bere un superalcolico e non sono stata mai impreparata su questo. Non a caso durante il viaggio di quarta superiore un prof. scoprì che avevamo bevuto il camera. Al ritorno convocarono i genitori, ma quando dossi a mio padre che avevo preso solo un paio di sorsi di bayles, lui non si scompose più di tanto, sapevo che ero perfettamente in grado di reggerli. 
Ad oggi ti dico che vado matta per la grappa...una goduria estrema. E ogni tanto, quando sono sola a casa, dopo la doccia me la berrei volentieri una bella birra ghiacciata!
Abbiamo sempre il mobiletto dei liquori rifornito e il limoncello (o quello che capita) in frigo. Ogni tanto, dopo cena, papà lo prende e ce lo beviamo.
Divento un po' brilla durante le grandi occasioni, Natale, Capodanno...durante l'anno è raro usare il vino a tavola.
Sono alcolizzata? Io non mi sento tale...


P.S. Ah dimenticavo. Mio fratello fa il baman...inutile dire che il miglior aperitivi li prendo da lui. W l'apertass!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni cosa che scrivi denota dipendenza.
> 
> Ma, come ogni dipendente, lo negherai fino allo stremo.


Vedi che cosa intendo dire 
con persone dipendenti dalle loro idee?

Come puoi affermare una sentenza così perentoria?

Rileggiti con calma...

Affermi che ogni cosa che LDS scrive denota dipendenza...

Non ti pare azzardato?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda se il succo d'uva avesse la complessità del vino berrei succo d'uva.
> 
> ma mi stai facendo il paragone con il calciatore? ma sul serio?
> ma di che stai parlando per cortesia.
> ...


Ma pensaci anche una persona altrettanto impegnata in un altro versante no?
Non solo che faccia lo stesso lavoro...

Ma visto che capita confrontarsi su certe tematiche?


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensaci anche una persona altrettanto impegnata in un altro versante no?
> Non solo che faccia lo stesso lavoro...
> 
> Ma visto che capita confrontarsi su certe tematiche?



Certo, difatti ad esempio un camionista che fa tratte internazionali non ho idea di come faccia ad avere una vita normale con la sua compagna.
stessa cosa dicasi per i cuochi.

ci sono dei lavori obiettivamente più vincolanti di altri.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che cosa intendo dire
> con persone dipendenti dalle loro idee?
> 
> Come puoi affermare una sentenza così perentoria?
> ...


Perchè è bello sentenziare e sparare giudizi. Tutto molto semplice.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Certo, difatti ad esempio un *camionista che fa tratte internazionali non ho idea di come faccia ad avere una vita normale con la sua compagna*.
> stessa cosa dicasi per i cuochi.
> 
> ci sono dei lavori obiettivamente più vincolanti di altri.



eppure ce l hanno...anche i cuochi...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda se il succo d'uva avesse la complessità del vino berrei succo d'uva.
> 
> ma mi stai facendo il paragone con il calciatore? ma sul serio?
> ma di che stai parlando per cortesia.
> ...


Due domande:

Prima di diventare alcolista o ammettere di esserlo, l'alcolista cosa dice?

Secondo te chi fa il cuoco poi torna a casa e si fa una teglia di lasagne (o 20 piatti raffinati)?
Se sì è dipendente dal cibo, anche se mangia raffinatezze e non fast food.


----------



## ivanl (26 Settembre 2014)

L'alcolista beve e NON sta male. Per questo, non se ne rende conto...
Te sei messo male, bello mio...


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> L'alcolista beve e NON sta male. Per questo, non se ne rende conto...
> Te sei messo male, bello mio...


io vado al lavoro tutti i giorni dalla mattina alla sera. 
Lavoro in uno dei ristoranti più importanti del mondo. 
Secondo te mi sveglio ubriaco o lavoro da brillo.

l'alcolista beve per star male.
la capite la differenza o si ragiona per preconcetti e paraocchi?


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io vado al lavoro tutti i giorni dalla mattina alla sera.
> Lavoro in uno dei ristoranti più importanti del mondo.
> Secondo te mi sveglio ubriaco o lavoro da brillo.
> 
> ...



Ciao

sei tu, che hai i paraocchi e preconcetti ... 
la dipendenza, non equivale sempre allo stare male ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io vado al lavoro tutti i giorni dalla mattina alla sera.
> Lavoro in uno dei ristoranti più importanti del mondo.
> Secondo te mi sveglio ubriaco o lavoro da brillo.
> 
> ...


ascolta, bere tanto non fa bene, per qualunque motivo sia, te l avesse anche prescritto il medico 
non importa ne dove lavori (basta co sta storia del ristorante migliore del mondo etc etc....poi e' da vedere...perche io credo che ho capito piu o meno dove lavori e.....boh...vabbe) ne quanto lavori, ne altro...bere tutti i giorni non fa bene al corpo.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ascolta, bere tanto non fa bene, per qualunque motivo sia, te l avesse anche prescritto il medico
> non importa ne dove lavori (basta co sta storia del ristorante migliore del mondo etc etc....poi e' da vedere...perche io credo che ho capito piu o meno dove lavori e.....boh...vabbe) ne quanto lavori, ne altro...bere tutti i giorni non fa bene al corpo.



Ciao

quotone ... 

Certo che non fa bene ... e capisco anche, che con il lavoro che fa,
la tolleranza è differente tra me, te e lui ... e già questo la dice lunga ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotone ...
> 
> ...


ah guarda, io bevo un bacardi e sono fuori.... ;D


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah guarda, io bevo un bacardi e sono fuori.... ;D



Ciao cara,

ho una buona resistenza. Sopporto molto. Ma di norma non bevo. 
Ma quando sto in Spagna, credimi, entro pochi giorni sopporto il doppio e più, senza problemi. 
Il corpo si abitua. Non è scemo. Sviluppa pian piano un'altra tolleranza. Ma intanto, aggredisce ... 
Conosco persone, che hanno funzionato ai massimi livelli per anni ... veramente tanti anni. 
Ma è come la goccia cinese ... negarlo, è da dipendenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

*LDS*

ci tengo a precisare che non sono critiche quelle che diamo....ma e' per il tuo bene che ti si dice che bere tanto non fa bene....


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> ho una buona resistenza. Sopporto molto. Ma di norma non bevo.
> Ma quando sto in Spagna, credimi, entro pochi giorni sopporto il doppio e più, senza problemi.
> ...


io ho provato piu volte ad abituare il mio corpo, ma proprio non ne vuole sapere....
oggi mi hanno fatto l unico coktail che bevo, il sex on the beach......c'era talmnete poco alchol che io l ho rinominato kiss down the boulevard


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho provato piu volte ad abituare il mio corpo, ma proprio non ne vuole sapere....
> oggi mi hanno fatto l unico coktail che bevo, il sex on the beach......c'era talmnete poco alchol che io l ho rinominato kiss down the boulevard



Ciao

Hahahaha! Stupendo! :up:

Non per nulla non bevo. Lo sopporto troppo. E poi, mi sale tutto d'un colpo. 
L'effetto è, che vado a dormire ... è l'unica cosa che mi fa dormire oltre le quattro ora ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

*bisognerebbe capire*

probabilmente lsd ha una situazione di abuso alcolico più che di alcolismo.
solo che il rischio è quello.
è lo stesso, alla fine.
ma forse insistendo con lui, come anche ho fatto io,
non si fa neppure il suo bene.
non so. davvero. 
posso solo dire che sono stata in situazioni così 
si vive nell'illusione di sapersi controllare,
e alla lunga
le conseguenze pratiche, fisiologiche e psicologiche possono essere devastanti
(nonostante nel mio caso....l'alcol mi sia ora del tutto indifferente).


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io vado al lavoro tutti i giorni dalla mattina alla sera.
> Lavoro in uno dei ristoranti più importanti del mondo.
> Secondo te mi sveglio ubriaco o lavoro da brillo.
> 
> ...


lds,
lds, giusto?
io NON PARLO PER PRECONCETTI,
bensi per esperienza, purtroppo.
mica mi svegliavo ubriaca, ti assicuro.
comunque dai, cerca di stare bene, và.
un abbraccio


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> probabilmente lsd ha una situazione di abuso alcolico più che di alcolismo.
> solo che il rischio è quello.
> è lo stesso, alla fine.
> ma forse insistendo con lui, come anche ho fatto io,
> ...


ma infatti io non ho detto che e' alcolista...ho scritto che non fa bene bere troppo....anche io lo ritengo un abuso di alchol gisutificato da ragioni fittizzie...lavorare dove lavora lui non vuol davvero dire dover assaggiare e bere tutto quello che c'e'///e non in quelle quantita cmq...io quando lavoravo in un enoteca dovevo conoscere tutti i vini che avevamo...dovevo assaggiarli tutti ma un sorso each....mica un bicchiere each....


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Allora qua non si capisce cosa dico.

si bevo, a volte parecchio, si fa male lo so. Mica sono qua dire che fa bene.

l'alcolismo è una malattia ben lontana.

e non perché io voglia negare l'evidenza, ma perché non bevo mai fino a stare male, non bevo fino al vomito, non bevo fino a quando perdo i sensi, non bevo fino al punto che qualcuno mi debba tirare su da terra.

mica dico di non avere una dipendenza. È chiaro che sono dipendente dell'alcol, mi piace e parecchio bere bene, grandi vini e grandi distillati.
lo considero un vizio tranquillamente sotto controllo.

la tolleranza non è uguale per tutti.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> probabilmente lsd ha una situazione di abuso alcolico più che di alcolismo.
> solo che il rischio è quello.
> è lo stesso, alla fine.
> ma forse insistendo con lui, come anche ho fatto io,
> ...



Ciao

il lavoro di lui, richiede tanto. Credo, che questo non si può negare. 
Ma se si continua, anche con un bicchiere, oltre la giornata lavorativa, si rischia. 
Conosco persone che sono appassionate dal vino. Ma lo bevono solo in certe occasioni. 
Per il resto, questa passione la si può coltivare in tanttissimi altri modi, che non sia il bere ... 
Tutto qua. 

sienne


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due domande:
> 
> Prima di diventare alcolista o ammettere di esserlo, l'alcolista cosa dice?
> 
> ...


ascolta brunetta.....e prova a non bere per un mese.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Allora qua non si capisce cosa dico.
> 
> si bevo, a volte parecchio, si fa male lo so. Mica sono qua dire che fa bene.
> 
> ...


unvizio non e' piu vizio se avviene tutti i giorni. e' dipendenza....hai detto bene, ma il fatto che tu sia dipendente da alchol non significa che sia meglio dell essere alcolizzato....e' la resistenza che ti salva....
fatti fare le visite al fegato


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Allora qua non si capisce cosa dico.
> 
> si bevo, a volte parecchio, si fa male lo so. Mica sono qua dire che fa bene.
> 
> ...


Ciao

ma tu credi, che si beva fino al vomito o allo stare male?
E qui che ti sbagli. Questo punto io contesto. 
Hai veramente una visione distorta ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Allora qua non si capisce cosa dico.
> 
> si bevo, a volte parecchio, si fa male lo so. Mica sono qua dire che fa bene.
> 
> ...


ma non può essere così, caro, non può.
le due frasi sono in contraddizione.
la dipendenza controlla te, non tu controlli lei.
(perdere i sensi o vomito non c'entra con alcolismo
non c'entra)


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma infatti io non ho detto che e' alcolista...ho scritto che non fa bene bere troppo....anche io lo ritengo un abuso di alchol gisutificato da ragioni fittizzie...lavorare dove lavora lui non vuol davvero dire dover assaggiare e bere tutto quello che c'e'///e non in quelle quantita cmq...io quando lavoravo in un enoteca dovevo conoscere tutti i vini che avevamo...dovevo assaggiarli tutti ma un sorso each....mica un bicchiere each....


ciao miss,
si, diciamo tutti la stessa cosa.
ma lui non vuole rendersi conto.
mi spiace.
tanto.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

> t





horby ha detto:


> lds,
> lds, giusto?
> io NON PARLO PER PRECONCETTI,
> bensi per esperienza, purtroppo.
> ...


Sono più che convinto che tu non abbia mai sentito nominare Sandrine Gabay, una delle enologhe più importanti della terra che lavora da quasi vent'anni nello chateau che produce uno dei vini dolci più grandi di sempre.
studiando con lei una volta venne fuori una sua battuta in cui disse è impossibile stare male con un grande vino.

un grande vino possiede delle qualità molto particolari.

io non sono mai stato male dopo aver bevuto grandi vini.

mi ha dato molto fastidio invece il secondo bicchiere di un vino di merda comprato al supermercato da 10 euro.

la gente normale che non ha accesso ad informazioni e, tristemente, al portafoglio, non sa nemmeno cosa significhi bere un gran vino.

è un'emozione che auguro a tutti una volta nella vita, poi rifaremo il discorso sull'abuso.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma non può essere così, caro, non può.
> le due frasi sono in contraddizione.
> la dipendenza controlla te, non tu controlli lei.
> (perdere i sensi o vomito non c'entra con alcolismo
> non c'entra)


Ma se è un mese che non bevo fuori dal lavoro perché sono da solo?!

ad eccezione del pranzo con il capo e di una serata con gli amici in Italia che non vedevo da due anni.

non ho nessun problema a non bere niente fuori lavoro.

mi piacerebbe tanto potermi permettere di bere quello che voglio ogni sera, sarei molto ricco


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ascolta, bere tanto non fa bene, per qualunque motivo sia, te l avesse anche prescritto il medico
> non importa ne dove lavori (basta co sta storia del ristorante migliore del mondo etc etc....poi e' da vedere...perche io credo che ho capito piu o meno dove lavori e.....boh...vabbe) ne quanto lavori, ne altro...bere tutti i giorni non fa bene al corpo.


Sei invitata.
ti offro un bicchiere di champagne, così mi conosci di persona e ti rendi conto che non c'è niente di anormale nel bere una bottiglia a pasto. Vedrai un sacco di gente in coppia bersi due bottiglie di vino, più lo champagne, più armagnac senza alcun problema.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sei invitata.
> ti offro un bicchiere di champagne, così mi conosci di persona e ti rendi conto che non c'è niente di anormale nel bere una bottiglia a pasto. Vedrai un sacco di gente in coppia bersi due bottiglie di vino, più lo champagne, più armagnac senza alcun problema.


ma nn mi serve venire li....vivo qui in uk....so bene come e'....ti stiamo dicendo tutt altro.....
una bottiglia a pranzo a persona, NO non va bene


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono più che convinto che tu non abbia mai sentito nominare Sandrine Gabay, una delle enologhe più importanti della terra che lavora da quasi vent'anni nello chateau che produce uno dei vini dolci più grandi di sempre.
> studiando con lei una volta venne fuori una sua battuta in cui disse è impossibile stare male con un grande vino.
> 
> un grande vino possiede delle qualità molto particolari.
> ...


ma sarà  pure impossibile stare male (???vomitare?), ma 
è di certo possibile diventare alcolizzati!!!!!
guarda che capisco la differenza tra i vini ehhh.
pure io digerivo il vino di qualità, mentre quello scadente no.
*MA L'ALCOLISMO o  ABUSO DI ALCOL si definiscono
*con le modalità e le quantità con cui si beve, NON con la qualità di ciò che bevi.


----------



## passante (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono più che convinto che tu non abbia mai sentito nominare Sandrine Gabay, una delle enologhe più importanti della terra che lavora da quasi vent'anni nello chateau che produce uno dei vini dolci più grandi di sempre.
> studiando con lei una volta venne fuori una sua battuta in cui disse è impossibile stare male con un grande vino.
> 
> un grande vino possiede delle qualità molto particolari.
> ...


tu non hai capito una cosa: il punto non è che ti fa _sentire male_, il punto è che ti *fa male*.

poi, oh, la vita è la tua. io da giovane stavo in fissa per la moto. e correvo. potrei scriverti paginate sulle emozioni indescrivibili che ti da correre in moto, e la sensazione incredibile di essere un tutt'uno con lei, che risponde al tuo corpo, quasi solo alla tua intenzione. e la differenza tra le moto che guidavo? potrei parlarne ancora oggi per ore. 
ma nonostante tutto questo resti vero, era un rapporto non sano. e pericoloso. 
my 2 cents. ma quando uno non vuol vedere non vede.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *Ma se è un mese che non bevo* fuori dal lavoro perché sono da solo?!
> 
> ad eccezione del pranzo con il capo e di una serata con gli amici in Italia che non vedevo da due anni.
> 
> ...


quindi non è un mese che non bevi.
e comunque se rileggi l'altro 3d vedi che hai bevuto pure altre volte.
*TU NEGHI
*basta, non devo più intervenire, scusa.
già esserti separato da laure è un passo avanti.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma sarà  pure impossibile stare male (???vomitare?), ma
> è di certo possibile diventare alcolizzati!!!!!
> guarda che capisco la differenza tra i vini ehhh.
> pure io digerivo il vino di qualità, mentre quello scadente no.
> ...


esatto....mia madre e' stata alcolista per un po di tempo e ha vomitato una volta sola.....
in anni...
e anche lei negava, ovviamente....finche un giorno non ho raccolto tutte le bottiglie che si era scolata in una settimana....
nemmeno li lo ha ammesso, ma crdo lo abbia almeno relaizzato
non e' lo stare male e il vomitare o lo svenire a definire l alcolista....quella e' la resistenza all alchol
altrimenti io che vomito pgni due per tyre sarei alcoista


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma sarà  pure impossibile stare male (???vomitare?), ma
> è di certo possibile diventare alcolizzati!!!!!
> guarda che capisco la differenza tra i vini ehhh.
> pure io digerivo il vino di qualità, mentre quello scadente no.
> ...



allora diciamo così: ad oggi quello che per me è abuso di alcol supera la bottiglia a pasto, il resto lo considero nella norma.

ad esempio domenica farò le costolette di agnellino, secondo te non ci devo bere una bottiglia di vino? è chiaro che la bevo.
visto che siamo in due è probabile che ci scappi anche una di bianco e faranno indicativamente una bottiglia a testa che è una quantità normalissima per me quando si mangia.


a stomaco vuoto anche una birra fa molto più male di mezzo litro di vino mangiando.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> esatto....mia madre e' stata alcolista per un po di tempo e ha vomitato una volta sola.....
> in anni...
> e anche lei negava, ovviamente....finche un giorno non ho raccolto tutte le bottiglie che si era scolata in una settimana....
> nemmeno li lo ha ammesso, ma crdo lo abbia almeno relaizzato
> ...


sai miss,
a me una delle cose che mi ha salvato (parzialmente)
è proprio che io ho il vomito facile.
La fase dello stare male arrivava sempre piuttosto presto.....


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quindi non è un mese che non bevi.
> e comunque se rileggi l'altro 3d vedi che hai bevuto pure altre volte.
> *TU NEGHI
> *basta, non devo più intervenire, scusa.
> già esserti separato da laure è un passo avanti.


non nego.

non mi manca bere tutte le sere, mi manca addormentarmi con una persona al mio fianco e mi manca risvegliarmi abbracciato a chi amavo, questo mi manca, non di certo bere la sera.


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> esatto....*mia madre e' stata alcolista *per un po di tempo e ha vomitato una volta sola.....
> in anni...
> e anche lei negava, ovviamente....finche un giorno non ho raccolto tutte le bottiglie che si era scolata in una settimana....
> nemmeno li lo ha ammesso, ma crdo lo abbia almeno relaizzato
> ...



giusto per sapere, beveva da sola?

per me il vino è condivisione. da solo non bevo nemmeno l'acqua un altro po'.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora diciamo così: ad oggi quello che per me è abuso di alcol supera la bottiglia a pasto, il resto lo considero nella norma.
> 
> ad esempio domenica farò le costolette di agnellino, secondo te non ci devo bere una bottiglia di vino? è chiaro che la bevo.
> visto che siamo in due è probabile che ci scappi anche una di bianco e faranno indicativamente una bottiglia a testa che è una quantità normalissima per me quando si mangia.
> ...


prova a berne solo mezza, allora.
auguri per tutto, davvero.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per sapere, beveva da sola?
> 
> per me il vino è condivisione. da solo non bevo nemmeno l'acqua un altro po'.


si quando stava male beveva da sola....ma beveva anche in compagnia e soprattutto beveva a pranzo


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per sapere, beveva da sola?
> 
> per me il vino è condivisione. da solo non bevo nemmeno l'acqua un altro po'.


all'inizio tutti gli alcolisti bevono prevalentemente in compagnia....


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono più che convinto che tu non abbia mai sentito nominare Sandrine Gabay, una delle enologhe più importanti della terra che lavora da quasi vent'anni nello chateau che produce uno dei vini dolci più grandi di sempre.
> studiando con lei una volta venne fuori una sua battuta in cui disse è impossibile stare male con un grande vino.
> 
> un grande vino possiede delle qualità molto particolari.
> ...


Però fattelo dire...che due coglioni...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono più che convinto che tu non abbia mai sentito nominare Sandrine Gabay, una delle enologhe più importanti della terra che lavora da quasi vent'anni nello chateau che produce uno dei vini dolci più grandi di sempre.
> studiando con lei una volta venne fuori una sua battuta in cui disse è impossibile stare male con un grande vino.
> 
> un grande vino possiede delle qualità molto particolari.
> ...


adesso non per dire ma tu lo ti rendi conto che potrebbero esserci perosne qui che non possono permettersi il lusso di vini pregiati da 50 euro a bottiglia (io piuttosto mi compro 10 kg di carne ), e leggere vino di merda al supermercato da 10 euro (che invece secondo me e' onestissimo)  e' abbastanza offensivo?
vergognati un po


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> adesso non per dire ma tu lo ti rendi conto che potrebbero esserci perosne qui che non possono permettersi il lusso di *vini pregiati da 50 euro a bottiglia* (io piuttosto mi compro 10 kg di carne ), e leggere vino di merda al supermercato da 10 euro (che invece secondo me e' onestissimo)  e' abbastanza offensivo?
> vergognati un po


ci manca uno zero.

vabbè lasciamo perdere. tanto è un discorso inutile.


Modifica: ma scusa dove ceppa trovi la carne a 5 euro al kg? io la pago 40 sterline al chilo.....


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però fattelo dire...che due coglioni...


:mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ci manca uno zero.
> 
> vabbè lasciamo perdere. tanto è un discorso inutile.


Allora senti a me.....sei scemop tu a spoendere 500 euro per una bottiglia di vino...uno schiaffo alla gente che muore di fame tutti i giorni....
manco le voglio leggere ste troiate da fighetto


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Allora senti a me.....sei scemop tu a spoendere 500 euro per una bottiglia di vino...uno schiaffo alla gente che muore di fame tutti i giorni....
> manco le voglio leggere ste troiate da fighetto


io il vino non lo compro.....

o meglio, il vino da 500 euro non lo compro perché non posso permettermelo, altrimenti lo comprerei.
ho in cantina bottiglie da più di 1000 euro che mi hanno regalato.

la cifra media del vino che compro si aggira intorno alle 70-100 sterline, che tutto è fuorché pregiato.

il pregiato a 50 euro non esiste, ci manca uno zero per il " pregiato "


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

dimostri un arroganza e una spocchia incredibile.
davvero. vini da 500 euro e tutti i modelli della apple e iphone 6 solo per avere l ultimo modello, mica perche gli serve....
davvero....pensavo la gente cosi non la facessero piu


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dimostri un arroganza e una spocchia incredibile.
> davvero. vini da 500 euro e tutti i modelli della apple e iphone 6 solo per avere l ultimo modello, mica perche gli serve....
> davvero....pensavo la gente cosi non la facessero piu


perché io ti vengo a chiedere come spendi i tuoi soldi che guadagni?

a me non m'ha mai regalato niente nessuno, mi sudo fino all'ultimo centesimo.

che facevi a 28 anni tu? 

possiamo aprire un altro thread su come spendere i soldi che si sudano se ti va.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io il vino non lo compro.....
> 
> o meglio, il vino da 500 euro non lo compro perché non posso permettermelo, altrimenti lo comprerei.
> ho in cantina bottiglie da più di 1000 euro che mi hanno regalato.
> ...



Ciao

hai fatto la scoperta dell'America ... 
In tutto è così. Con le borsette, con le scarpe, con le auto, con l'aceto, con ecc. 

In ogni più banale cosa, c'è il reparto "pregiato". Credimi, so di cosa parlo. 
La famiglia del mio ex, è dell'alta borghesia ... una noia mortale ... se non è dipendenza  


sienne


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai fatto la scoperta dell'America ...
> In tutto è così. Con le borsette, con le scarpe, con le auto, con l'aceto, con ecc.
> ...


A me non manca nulla, sto bene, posso andare in vacanza dove mi pare, oddio prima con Laure era meglio visto che andavamo al ristorante 3 volte a settimana a 200 euro a botta, cosa che ora non posso fare.
non mi lamento, ma i ricchi sono altri. Li vedo tutti i giorni al ristorante.

sto tornando nel luogo dove spendo 2/3 della mia vita. 
Togliendo le ore di sonno necessarie non capisco l'accanimento se decido di spendere i soldi nel vino e in un telefono nelle poche ore che ho di libertà.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perché io ti vengo a chiedere come spendi i tuoi soldi che guadagni?
> 
> a me non m'ha mai regalato niente nessuno, mi sudo fino all'ultimo centesimo.
> 
> ...



Ne ho 27


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Ve prego fermate sto sfoggio inutile di pecunia?


----------



## zadig (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> . da solo non bevo nemmeno l'acqua un altro po'.


allora forse è quella che ti stordisce e ti fa ragionare a... coda di gatto.
L'acqua è una cosa teribbbbile, fa venire pure la ruggine!


----------



## zadig (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ve prego fermate sto sfoggio inutile di pecunia?


ao' guarda che LSD sfoggia pure l'abbondanza di neuroni!


----------



## passante (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ve prego fermate sto sfoggio inutile di pecunia?


lascia perdere, certe sensibilità o si hanno oppure no.


----------



## passante (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per sapere, beveva da sola?
> 
> per me il vino è condivisione. da solo non bevo nemmeno l'acqua un altro po'.


guarda una bottiglia a pasto fa malissimo. *Anche se non ti fa sentire male, sappi che ti fa male.* 

è incredibile che tu lo neghi, o meglio che tu ammanti questo semplice *fatto*, il fatto *che bevi troppo, che abusi *con le supercazzole sul pregio, la qualità, le emozioni incredibili e le lacrime agli occhi.

cioè, sarebbe normale se tu fossi dipendente da alcol, ma visto che non lo sei è incredibile.


----------



## zadig (26 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> guarda una bottiglia a pasto fa malissimo. *Anche se non ti fa sentire male, sappi che ti fa male.*
> 
> è incredibile che tu lo neghi, o meglio che tu ammanti questo semplice *fatto*, il fatto *che bevi troppo, che abusi *con le supercazzole sul pregio, la qualità, le emozioni incredibili e le lacrime agli occhi.
> 
> cioè, sarebbe normale se tu fossi dipendente da alcol, ma visto che non lo sei è incredibile.


esatto.
Fra l'altro mi viene da pensare che spari balle.
E non solo a sé stesso.


----------



## Principessa (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono più che convinto che tu non abbia mai sentito nominare Sandrine Gabay, una delle enologhe più importanti della terra che lavora da quasi vent'anni nello chateau che produce uno dei vini dolci più grandi di sempre.
> studiando con lei una volta venne fuori una sua battuta in cui disse è impossibile stare male con un grande vino.
> 
> un grande vino possiede delle qualità molto particolari.
> ...


Cioè tu spingi altre persone a bere come te?  No, grazie. E io sono una che il vino di merda, come lo chiami tu, lo regge benissimo. 

Non è che bisogna sentirsi male per stare male... 

Della salute si occupano i medici. Vatti a fare le analisi del sangue e un'ecografia del fegato, poi ne riparliamo se fa male oppure no.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io il vino non lo compro.....
> 
> o meglio, il vino da 500 euro non lo compro perché non posso permettermelo, altrimenti lo comprerei.
> ho in cantina bottiglie da più di 1000 euro che mi hanno regalato.
> ...


Oggi ti ho pensato leggendo il giornale e mi riprometto di fare le sette prove...
Saranno le sette fatiche del contepinceton...
E dato che con Brunello ci diamo del tu...
San Gotardo a noi!
Leggi qui...

http://divini.corriere.it/2014/09/26/sette-musiche-per-sette-vini/

Il silenzio di una cantina. Un violoncello. Un musicista abituato a girare il mondo. È la storia di una incursione in Franciacorta. Il violoncellista Mario Brunello è entrato in Bellavista, azienda di Vittorio Moretti. Guidato dal suo ultimo libro «Silenzio» (Il Mulino). Ha assaggiato i vini e ha accostato ad ognuno un brano. L’idea è che attraverso la musica si possono percepire meglio i caratteri dei vini. Per questo si moltiplicano gli eventi che accostano i due mondi: da Melodia del vino, serie di concerti classici in un gruppo di cantine toscane (Antinori, Petra, Banfi, Rocca di Frassinello), a EnoArmonie con i vini friulani e Bacco&Bach nel Monferrato. Assieme al rock di Collisioni a Barolo e al jazz di Semetipsum, di Michele Satta, a Bolgheri.

Mario Brunello e il suo violoncello nella cantina di Bellavista

Gli abbinamenti amplificano i sensi. Pause comprese. Perché, come scrive Brunello, «il silenzio è la materia prima della musica». E i rumori, dentro e fuori la cantina, diventano «sinfonia di suoni se vengono dalla natura, come il rotolare di sassi nel silenzio di un ghiaione in alta quota diventa voce della montagna». Ecco una degustazione in cui vanno usati assieme udito, gusto e olfatto.

Il vino: Alma Cuvée, uve da 107 differenti parcelle di 10 Comuni aggiunte ai vini di vendemmie più lontane. La musica: «Vespri della Beata Vergine» di Claudio Monteverdi. Dice Brunello: «Porta a immergersi in un mondo che raggiunge il bello attraverso l’armonia».

Il vino: Brut, da viti di almeno 25 anni in alta collina, una cuvée millesimata che si affina per almeno 5 anni. La musica: «Preludio della I Suite per violoncello» di Johann Sebastian Bach. «Il violoncello è lo strumento che più si avvicina alla voce umana. Il Preludio è perfetto nell’andamento nobile e severo, ma allo stesso tempo arioso e leggero. Da ascoltare quando si vuole fermare il tempo».

Il vino: Satén, prodotto in quantità limitate, da vigne di alta collina, 5 anni di affinamento. La musica: «Gianni Schicchi» di Giacomo Puccini. «O mio bambino caro è una melodia che esprime tutta grazia femminile, leggerezza primaverile e passione. Per un ascolto spensierato».

Il vino: Rosé, il risultato di 30 selezioni di vendemmia, alcune affinate in barriques, 5 anni di riposo in cantina. La musica: il secondo dei «Concerti Brandebrughesi» di Bach. «Spumeggiante fin dall’attacco. Da ascoltare in esecuzione con strumenti d’epoca».

Il vino:  Pas Operé, dalle vigne storiche di Bellavista, 6 anni di solitudine dopo la vendemmia da 40 selezioni. La musica: «L’Eroica» di Ludwing van Beethoven. «Una grande unità di timbri e colori. Si apprezza in pieno nelle esecuzioni dal vivo».

Il vino: Nectar, da 30 diverse vigne, 4 anni di affinamento. La musica: «Arie da salotto» di Francesco Maria Tosti. «Brevi ma suadenti melodie, una tra tutte, Malia, resa celebre da Caruso. Da ascoltare da vinile».

Il vino: Vittorio Moretti 2006, il punto di forza di Bellavista, 7 anni di affinamento. La musica: «Havun Havun, antica melodia di Gregorio di Narek, trova nel suono ancestrale del duduk la sua voce ideale. Musica senza tempo, da meditazione».

Abbinamenti provati in una cantina, dove, scrive Brunello, «il silenzio che precede la prima nota e il silenzio dopo l’ultima sono indispensabili affinché la musica si riveli ed esista».


----------



## Fantastica (26 Settembre 2014)

Quando una mia amica si faceva un paio di sniffate al mattino, una al pomeriggio e un paio alla sera, ma se tirava notte anche quattro o cinque, andava dicendo che la roba buona non fa male e mi considerava una sfigata perché avevo una paura fottuta di lei e della roba. Si sentiva e vedeva solo con chi usava la sostanza come lei e tutti quanti loro ritenevano sfigati tutti quelli che non capivano quanto nobile fosse spendere un testone a sera per quella buona che non fa male. Ma su.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2014)

In Italia nel 2010 complessivamente 16.829 persone, di cui 11.670 uomini e 5.159 donne di età superiore ai 15 anni sono morte per cause totalmente o parzialmente attribuibile al consumo di alcol. La percentuale dei decessi alcol-attribuibili varia in base al sesso e all’età delle persone. La tipologia di decesso che caratterizza maggiormente le classi di età giovanili e rappresentata da quelli avvenuti a causa di cadute, omicidi, suicidi e altri incidenti; nelle fasce di età anziane (ultra 60enni) il maggior contributo deriva dalle malattie parzialmente attribuibili al consumo di alcol e da cadute, omicidi, suicidi e altri incidenti ad indicare che l’alcol è un fattore di rischio per numerose patologie diffuse quali patologie vascolari, gastroenterologiche, neuropsichiatriche.
In Italia, il 20 % delle neoplasie maligne per i maschi e il 6.9 % per le donne di tutti i decessi registrabili per neoplasie maligne è attribuibile all’alcol; i decessi per cancro causato dal consumo di alcol (oltre 4000/anno) incidono per 1/3 sul totale del numero di decessi maschili alcolcorrelati ponendosi come prima causa di morte parzialmente attribuibile tra i maschi. Il 56 % delle cirrosi epatiche tra i maschi e il 24 % di quelle femminili è attribuibile all’alcol. La frazione alcol-attribuibile dei decessi per incidenti stradali è del 37 % per i maschi e del 18 % per le donne ; 1 decesso su 3 per i maschi e 1 su 5 per le donne potrebbe essere evitato NON ponendosi alla guida dopo aver bevuto. La netta prevalenza nel sesso maschile di un elevato numero di decessi per neoplasie maligne e incidenti sollecita l’urgente necessità di attivare iniziative di sensibilizzazione di prevenzione oncologica mirata e di rafforzamento della sicurezza stradale.

http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/news/p3_2_1_1_1.jsp?menu=notizie&p=dalministero&id=1539


----------



## passante (26 Settembre 2014)

ma io perché mi accanisco?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma io perché mi accanisco?


Perché ami la vita e ti sembra assurdo che qualcuno se la rovini.


----------



## passante (26 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ami la vita e ti sembra assurdo che qualcuno se la rovini.


sposiamoci


----------



## Principessa (26 Settembre 2014)

Passante è un uomo troppo buono e sensibile


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando una mia amica si faceva un paio di sniffate al mattino, una al pomeriggio e un paio alla sera, ma se tirava notte anche quattro o cinque, andava dicendo che la roba buona non fa male e mi considerava una sfigata perché avevo una paura fottuta di lei e della roba. Si sentiva e vedeva solo con chi usava la sostanza come lei e tutti quanti loro ritenevano sfigati tutti quelli che non capivano quanto nobile fosse spendere un testone a sera per quella buona che non fa male. Ma su.



E vabbe, paragoniamo una striscia di coca ad una bottiglia di vino.
ho capito, non c'è niente da fare, oramai credete che io passi la mia giornata a bere dalla mattina alla sera.
che la mia vita senza che io sia ubriaco, cosa che non succede da veramente parecchio tempo, non esista e che io provi del piacere a dividere il mio tempo solo con gente che beve.

il fatto è che lavorando come un ciuco dalla mattina alla sera le uniche persone che posso frequentare sono quelle che fanno il mio lavoro è che hanno la mia passione.

con chi esco la domenica? Con frate ginepro? I miei amici fanno tutti il mio mestiere.

a me la droga mi fa pisciare sotto dalla paura è tutto quello che mi altera la ragione me ne fa altrettanto. Non bevo mai fino a star male, lo ripeto è una bottiglia al pasto per voi è fuori di testa, per me è normale.

e quando dico una bottiglia a pasto, intendo una volta alla settimana, la domenica perché durante la settimana lavoro.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lascia perdere, certe sensibilità o si hanno oppure no.


Mi piacerebbe sapere di quali sensibilità parli...c'è gente che muore di fame tutti i giorni, domani invece che spendere 20 euro per fare la spesa li dai all'accattone in mezzo alla strada.
poi perché usare la macchina?! Costa e consuma, se ce l'hai la vendi e con il ricavato fai beneficienza per un ospedale in Etiopia, ne hanno bisogno.
perché avere il computer poi, lo vedi e con il ricavato adotti un bambino cinese a distanza.

a cosa ti serve avere delle padelle e degli utensili a casa, fai un pacco e spediscili in Argentina dove muoiono di fame.

si può continuare fino a domani.
il mio primo capo mi diceva sempre che è facile fare i froci con il culo degli altri. 
Le lezioni morali sulla sensibilità onestamente si fa fatica ad accettarle


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere di quali sensibilità parli...*c'è gente che muore di fame tutti i giorni*, domani invece che spendere 20 euro per fare la spesa li dai all'accattone in mezzo alla strada.
> poi perché usare la macchina?! Costa e consuma, se ce l'hai la vendi e con il ricavato fai beneficienza per un ospedale in Etiopia, ne hanno bisogno.
> perché avere il computer poi, lo vedi e con il ricavato adotti un bambino cinese a distanza.
> 
> ...


Tu oltre a spendere centinaia di euro per cibi e vini pregiati, che non sono beni di prima necessità o utili, ma è lusso, inutile per sopravvivere o per avere una vita più comoda (la macchina serve a questo), mortifichi tutto il resto con grande presunzione ("vino di merda", "succo d'uva").

 Quindi sei l'ultima persona al mondo che può dare lezioni di sensibilità e moralità agli altri o che può consigliare di fare rinunce.

Comincia a rinunciare tu ai tuoi vizi costosi.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu oltre a spendere centinaia di euro per cibi e vini pregiati, che non sono beni di prima necessità o utili, ma è lusso, inutile per sopravvivere o per avere una vita più comoda (la macchina serve a questo), mortifichi tutto il resto con grande presunzione ("vino di merda", "succo d'uva").
> 
> Quindi sei l'ultima persona al mondo che può dare lezioni di sensibilità e moralità agli altri o che può consigliare di fare rinunce.
> 
> Comincia a rinunciare tu ai tuoi vizi costosi.



Ma ma io non voglio rinunciare proprio a niente.
mica vado a rubare, me li sudo come un matto. E io non so nessuna lezione di sensibilità a nessuno.
se tu hai addosso una borsetta di chanel da 2000 euro a me non mi interessa, non mi scandalizza e soprattutto non ti dico che sei matta a gettare i soldi per una borsetta.
stessa cosa dicasi per un paio di scarpe e quant'altro.

c'è chi fuma 1 pacchetto al giorno e spende 5 euro tutti i giorni per 365 fanno più di 1500 euro.
chi è più cretino, quello che fuma o quello che non fuma e si compra una borsetta da 1500 euro?

per me nessuno dei due. E sai perché? Perché a casa mia si è liberi e padroni di spendere i soldi guadagnati come meglio si crede.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *Ma ma io non voglio rinunciare proprio a niente.
> mica vado a rubare, me li sudo come un matto. E io non so nessuna lezione di sensibilità a nessuno.*
> se tu hai addosso una borsetta di chanel da 2000 euro a me non mi interessa, non mi scandalizza e soprattutto non ti dico che sei matta a gettare i soldi per una borsetta.
> stessa cosa dicasi per un paio di scarpe e quant'altro.
> ...


Spendere troppi soldi per beni di lusso è sempre uno schiaffo alla povertà e se qualcuno ti dà lezioni di sensibilità, visto che sei anche molto presuntuoso e snob, secondo me te le meriti tutte.


----------



## Ecate (27 Settembre 2014)

*Vini di merda*

Caro LDS
mio papà si picca di capire qualcosa di vini
e se non avesse dato sempre la priorità alla lucidità mattutina, ne avrebbe abusato.
ho avuto pure un fidanzato che proprio come papà amava investire nei vini speciali
_
senti, sa di teatro
è a punta
Si sente dopo, in un secondo tempo,  che si allarga
_
scusami io nonostante abbiano cercato di forgiarmi io sono una ignorante; e pure un po' rozza, pensa che a me le aragoste fanno PAURA!!!
però senza voler togliere nulla al tuo ramo -papà & friends saranno stati senz'altro chiacchiere e distintivo di fronte a te che sei un vero specialista- mi veniva sempre un dubbio
_

ma da dove gli vengono queste idee?
ma non sarà mica tutta suggestione?

_Comunque penso di sapere perché le bottiglie da 400€ non fanno ubriacare a vomito.
prima di tutto chi le compra vuole sentire il muschio l'incenso Degas il teatro e sentire la polvere del Partenone. Quindi lo centellina.
poi sicuro che non hanno dentro le porcherie della vinaccia
e soprattutto ci si sente babbei a vomitare 450€


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Caro LDS
> mio papà si picca di capire qualcosa di vini
> e se non avesse dato sempre la priorità alla lucidità mattutina, ne avrebbe abusato.
> ho avuto pure un fidanzato che proprio come papà amava investire nei vini speciali
> ...


Direi che ci hai preso in pieno. Di persone che si spacciano per " conoscitori " ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Li vedo tutti i giorni che cercano di darsi delle arie con gli amici al tavolo. difatti sono dei fessi. Bisogna studiare e parecchio, sacrificarsi non poco per migliorarsi.

ad ogni modo ai miei clienti dico sempre di non prendermi per un mago o un conta storie, quando spiego cosa sento dentro il vino normalmente cerco di essere il più semplice possibile.

ad ogni modo questo non ha niente a che fare con la dipendenza.

io credo di essere più dipendente dal mio lavoro che da ogni altra cosa


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *Mi piacerebbe sapere di quali sensibilità parli...*c'è gente che muore di fame tutti i giorni, domani invece che spendere 20 euro per fare la spesa li dai all'accattone in mezzo alla strada.
> poi perché usare la macchina?! Costa e consuma, se ce l'hai la vendi e con il ricavato fai beneficienza per un ospedale in Etiopia, ne hanno bisogno.
> perché avere il computer poi, lo vedi e con il ricavato adotti un bambino cinese a distanza.
> 
> ...


la sensibilità di fare quello che si vuole con i propri soldi (o qualsiasi altra "ricchezza" anche non materiale della propria vita),ma non _sbatterla in faccia agli altri. _questo è un buon suggerimento per una persona  che vuole lavorare con la gente, anche se non lo capisci.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

per come parli, sembra che solo tu lavori. Conosciamo bene il mondo del lavoro, non ci crederai ... 
Ci sono una marea di mestieri che richiedono turni, ore lavorative oltre alle dodici ore al giorno, 
disponibilità, flessibilità ... nonostante, sembra che solo tu non riesci a costruirti una vita sociale
al di fuori del ambito lavorativo per condividere altri aspetti della vita. 

Comunque, ognuno vive secondo le proprie possibilità. E non c'è nella da discriminare ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

*Scusate se arrivo solo adesso...*

...ed ovviamente per me sarà un casino rispondere ai commenti più interessanti. 

A *Ipazia *non c'è nemmeno bisogno che risponda alcunchè, ho deciso di quotarla di default di qui alla fine dei tempi! 
Secondo me è l'unica ad aver descritto il quadro da una prospettiva sufficientemente ampia, e se andassi a specificare cosa intendo semplicemente ripeterei le sue parole. Leggete *bene *i suoi interventi.

*LDS *a me sta simpatico. Sento una specie di empatia nel suo modo di intendere la ricerca personale, ma cercherò di essere più specifico qualche riga sotto (non è vero, le righe saranno molte). Secondo me è stato frainteso parte di ciò che ha scritto, ed è diventato via via più difficile per lui cercare di spiegarsi e per chi lo legge cercare di comprendere fino in fondo. Tra l'altro, io condivido la sua concezione di "pregio". Qui non stiamo parlando di iPhone, o di qualsiasi altro prodotto rivolto a uno specifico target di mercato, che suggerisca uno status e quindi si posizioni per politica commerciale in una fascia di prezzo (ergo, accesso riservato a chi appartiene a una fascia di reddito): perchè in quel caso scegliendo un diverso prodotto ottengo comunque analoga qualità e funzionalità, rinunciando volontariamente a ogni velleità poseristica (vi prego, mi sto già trattenendo: se siete felici possessori di iCose, non rispondetemi nemmeno). Qui parliamo di "prodotti", in senso letterale, di qualità elitaria. Ovvero "cose" che vengono prodotte all'interno di un circuito elitario, in cui chi "produce" lo fa con competenze e risorse enormemente superiori allo standard commerciale, anche di fascia alta. Ragazzi, sono un violinista: avete idea di quanto costi uno strumento artigianale di alta qualità? E uno di qualità sublime? E lasciamo stare i pezzi con alto valore storico, perchè sto proprio parlando di funzionalità, di qualità oggettive ottenute attraverso la ricerca di un livello produttivo davvero vicino alla perfezione. Insomma, io non sono ricco (e nemmeno benestante), eppure ho tre violini, tra cui un italiano del '700 di valore superiore a quello di un'utilitaria. E chi ha intrapreso la professione concertistica praticamente porta nella custodia un miniappartamento. Non stiamo parlando di virtuosi, ma di semplici professionisti di alto livello. La qualità, quella vera, si paga e non certo per blasone.

Questo detto, *LDS*, io credo sia proprio la tua ricerca, la tua necessità di esplorare sensazioni, esperienze, il modo di essere che hai scelto/trovato, *la tua dipendenza*. Insomma: il vino, non l'alcol. E non mi sembra questione di stakanovismo, piuttosto che tu abbia "scelto" di escludere arbitrariamente dalle tue possibili esperienze umane ciò che non è legato alla tua instancabile esplorazione. In questo senso è vero quanto ti è stato fatto osservare sulla tendenza di chi usa/abusa sostanze ad allontanare chi non è vicino alla sostanza medesima o ne abbia un giudizio lontano dal tuo: in pratica chi non possa capirti, condividerti e *accettarti*. E so che è vero perchè io sono stato così per anni. Ma mi riservo un altro post, per le mie esperienze, o stabilirò un nuovo record: il topic è davvero ghiotto, dal mio punto di vista. Quello che voglio dire è che questa scelta di vita non ti rende migliore o peggiore di chiunque altro, ma è comunque un limite, una catena che ti sei scelto da solo. E non sto dicendo che così non si possa vivere, ma solo che questa scelta ti impone una rischiosa immobilità relazionale, il che è di per sè un segnale, e mi sbilancio a identificarla come un meccanismo di difesa semiconsapevole. Ma ripeto, non sentirti giudicato, perchè credo di aver capito molto di ciò che scrivi. E sei pure scacchista!


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

*Dipendenze e relazioni.*

Il punto più interessante dell'intero discorso trovo sia questo. Ho letto recentemente qualcosa su come le dipendenze (tutte, molte?) sono un ostacolo insuperabile nella costruzione di una relazione sana e funzionale. In quanto espressione di un disagio che viene proiettato sulla coppia in maniera irrisolvibile. Insomma, per un dipendente viene sempre e comunque per prima la propria dipendenza, ne sia consapevole o meno.

E questo mi preoccupa molto. Ma vorrei conoscere il vostro punto di vista a tal proposito, proprio perchè non so immaginare qualcuno che sia completamente privo di compulsioni potenzialmente dannose.

Io ovviamente avrei molto da dire, visto che sto uscendo da quella che reputo *anche *una dipendenza affettiva *nociva*. Ma non voglio monopolizzare questo argomento, ho troppo da imparare e preferisco leggere che scrivere, su questo tema.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

*Le mie.*

Stavo per farvi un sunto (seee...) delle dipendenze che mi appartengono e mi sono appartenute, ma ho deciso di rinunciarci. Le ho o avute tutte. E questo perchè sono un collezionista. Mi trovo a capirlo davvero per la prima volta: sono circa 22-23 anni, senza soluzione di continuità, che nella mia vita esiste qualche forma di dipendenza. Sono un collezionista di dipendenze.

Fortuna che me ne sono accorto!


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

A me LDS non sembra un alcolista.Un alcolista non sta a cercare risposte e consigli in un forum scrivendo con pazienza e lucidità talvolta dei papiri interi.Di fatto però ha una problematica di abuso che predispone a una dipendenza di per sé molto subdola.Già l'abuso però è sufficiente a produrre dei danni molto gravi a livello epatico considerando che l'assunzione di 14gr/100ml di alcool assunto quotidiamente da un uomo adulto a lungo andare possono portare alla cirrosi epatica.L'assunzione di superalcolici con gradazioni molto piu elevate è ancora piu pericolosa.Sicuramente dovrebbe fare dei controlli e considerando il lavoro che fa evitare di bere al di fuori del attività lavorativa.


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...ed ovviamente per me sarà un casino rispondere ai commenti più interessanti.
> 
> *LDS * Qui parliamo di "prodotti", in senso letterale, di qualità elitaria. Ovvero "cose" che vengono prodotte all'interno di un circuito elitario, in cui chi "produce" lo fa con competenze e risorse enormemente superiori allo standard commerciale, anche di fascia alta.


caro giorgiocan, come ha già scritto qualcuno, questo discorso, della produzione ad altissimo livello qualitativo, vale in qualsiasi campo: tu mi parli di violini, io potrei parlarti di materiali tecnici ad altissime prestazioni per determinati sport, qualcun altro di scarpe, mobili di design, abbigliamento, carta da stampa, e via all'infinito. 
io credo che gli utenti qui lo abbiano capito benissimo, sai. 
ho il sospetto, tuttavia che tu non scriveresti mai che un violino qualsiasi, magari un violino per una figlia che inizia a suonare, magari costato1000 euro, che una famiglia tira fuori con fatica, è un violino _di merda_ e che la musica che ne esce è musica _di merda _e chi dice di apprezzarla è un buffone che non ha studiato enon ha fatto sacrifici_._ sbaglio? no.
se LDS non avesse avuto uscite di questo tenore in modo reiterato probabilmente non sarebbe stato attaccato. e forse, come dici tu "frainteso". in my opinion.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sposiamoci


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Passante è un uomo troppo buono e sensibile


Cosa avrai voluto dire?
Era per Lds o me? :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma ma io non voglio rinunciare proprio a niente.
> mica vado a rubare, me li sudo come un matto. E io non so nessuna lezione di sensibilità a nessuno.
> se tu hai addosso una borsetta di chanel da 2000 euro a me non mi interessa, non mi scandalizza e soprattutto non ti dico che sei matta a gettare i soldi per una borsetta.
> stessa cosa dicasi per un paio di scarpe e quant'altro.
> ...



Per me entrambi.

Per me ripeto!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me LDS non sembra un alcolista.Un alcolista non sta a cercare risposte e consigli in un forum scrivendo con pazienza e lucidità talvolta dei papiri interi.Di fatto però ha una problematica di abuso che predispone a una dipendenza di per sé molto subdola.Già l'abuso però è sufficiente a produrre dei danni molto gravi a livello epatico considerando che l'assunzione di 14gr/100ml di alcool assunto quotidiamente da un uomo adulto a lungo andare possono portare alla cirrosi epatica.L'assunzione di superalcolici con gradazioni molto piu elevate è ancora piu pericolosa.Sicuramente dovrebbe fare dei controlli e considerando il lavoro che fa evitare di bere al di fuori del attività lavorativa.


Questa è la realtà.
Il resto sono fiocchetti.


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il punto più interessante dell'intero discorso trovo sia questo. Ho letto recentemente qualcosa su come le dipendenze (tutte, molte?) sono un ostacolo insuperabile nella costruzione di una relazione sana e funzionale. In quanto espressione di un disagio che viene proiettato sulla coppia in maniera irrisolvibile. Insomma, per un dipendente viene sempre e comunque per prima la propria dipendenza, ne sia consapevole o meno.
> 
> E questo mi preoccupa molto. Ma vorrei conoscere il vostro punto di vista a tal proposito, proprio perchè non so immaginare qualcuno che sia completamente privo di compulsioni potenzialmente dannose.
> 
> Io ovviamente avrei molto da dire, visto che sto uscendo da quella che reputo *anche *una dipendenza affettiva *nociva*. Ma non voglio monopolizzare questo argomento, ho troppo da imparare e preferisco leggere che scrivere, su questo tema.


La dipendenza da qualcosa impedisce la costruzione di un qualcosa di sano e funzionale perchè nel creare una relazione di solito si è in due.
E se uno ha una dipendenza si finisce ad essere in 3...e di norma la seconda cosa più importante è appunto l'oggetto della dipendenza, non la persona con la quale costruire qualcosa.

Tutti in qualche modo hanno delle dipendenze, più o meno sane...ma portate all'eccesso sono tutte pericolose.

Ci sono due/tre possibilità nel creare una relazione con un dipendente:
1) chi ci sta insieme tenta in ogni modo di bloccare la cosa, facendo un buco nell'acqua
2) chi ci sta insieme consciamente o inconsciamente alimenta la dipendenza, facendo un buco nell'acqua
3) ignora totalmente e volutamente la cosa, facendo un buco nell'acqua

La persona che decide di instaurare una relazione con un dipendente "patologico" sarà sempre e comunque al terzo posto.


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

[QUOTEGiorgiocan1285]Il punto più interessante dell'intero discorso trovo sia questo. Ho letto recentemente qualcosa su come le dipendenze (tutte, molte?) sono un ostacolo insuperabile nella costruzione di una relazione sana e funzionale. In quanto espressione di un disagio che viene proiettato sulla coppia in maniera irrisolvibile. Insomma, per un dipendente viene sempre e comunque per prima la propria dipendenza, ne sia consapevole o meno.

E questo mi preoccupa molto. Ma vorrei conoscere il vostro punto di vista a tal proposito, proprio perchè non so immaginare qualcuno che sia completamente privo di compulsioni potenzialmente dannose.

Io ovviamente avrei molto da dire, visto che sto uscendo da quella che reputo *anche *una dipendenza affettiva *nociva*. Ma non voglio monopolizzare questo argomento, ho troppo da imparare e preferisco leggere che scrivere, su questo tema.[/QUOTE]


Penso dipenda molto da come uno regge la  sua 'dipedenza'  e se porta  o meno conseguenze in famiglia


Quasi tutte purtroppo si ripercuotono su chi ti sta vicino.

Dal marito che se ha il vizio del gioco non pensa ad altro.  Sperpero di  soldi.  È nervoso  se deve dedicare tempo alla casa e alla moglie e figli.

A chi donna o.uomo che sia  si  rovina al lotto (potrei raccontare  decine di casi  avuti come clienti).

Tra tutte le dipendenze le peggiori sono quelle derivate da abuso di droga e alcol anche come bruttissimo esempio verso i figli. 

Ho due colleghi marito e moglie con la vita devastata dalla tossicodipendenza del figlio.  ormai 40enne.  

Una cugina con la vita segnata dal vizio del bere del padre. ...non tutti lo reggono.


Non mi sembra assolutamente il caso però di LDS. . 

Lui e' solo un po' fissato con il prezzo del vino. ...avrei molto da dire avendo qui amici che fanno il suo lavoro e vendono bottiglie da mille euro.....ai russi.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> caro giorgiocan, come ha già scritto qualcuno, questo discorso, della produzione ad altissimo livello qualitativo, vale in qualsiasi campo: tu mi parli di violini, io potrei parlarti di materiali tecnici ad altissime prestazioni per determinati sport, qualcun altro di scarpe, mobili di design, abbigliamento, carta da stampa, e via all'infinito.
> io credo che gli utenti qui lo abbiano capito benissimo, sai.
> ho il sospetto, tuttavia che tu non scriveresti mai che un violino qualsiasi, magari un violino per una figlia che inizia a suonare, magari costato1000 euro, che una famiglia tira fuori con fatica, è un violino _di merda_ e che la musica che ne esce è musica _di merda _e chi dice di apprezzarla è un buffone che non ha studiato enon ha fatto sacrifici_._ sbaglio? no.
> se LDS non avesse avuto uscite di questo tenore in modo reiterato probabilmente non sarebbe stato attaccato. e forse, come dici tu "frainteso". in my opinion.


Neanche una parola su questo. Credo che il "problema" con LDS, sia che le sue dichiarazioni sottintendono sempre il pronome "io" anche quando non esplicitato. Il suo apparente snobismo credo derivi dal fatto che lui preferirebbe davvero farsi appendere a testa in giù, piuttosto che tornare indietro, perdendo ciò che ha acquisito. Perchè questo è un altro aspetto delle dipendenze poco esplorato nel thread: la *paura*. Non la sofferenza (di stare senza), la paura così profonda da non essere nemmeno consapevole. E proprio perchè LDS pare consapevole solo di alcuni aspetti della sua "passione", credo si trascini l'equivoco.

Per un bimbo che voglia iniziare col violino, diciamo tra i 7 e i 10 anni, è più che sufficiente un cinese da 2-300 euro. Sicuramente non sarà lo stesso cinese _di merda di _30 anni fa, visto che anche loro hanno fatto un bel salto di qualità. Dal terzo anno di Conservatorio, spendere meno di 1-2000 euro è utopia, semplicemente perchè la tecnica non ti permette di esercitare su uno strumento lacunoso. E' un limite tecnico, oggettivo. Vuoi studiare il violino? O metti in conto di spendere almeno 5-8000 euro per uno strumento con cui diplomarti, quando sarà il momento, o ti accontenti di un livello amatoriale. Vedi il nesso? Accontentarsi implica *accettarsi*. Mica devi diplomarti per forza, per poter accettarti come individuo. Ma se diventa lo specchio che restituisce l'immagine di te che ti senti calzare, che hai bisogno di sapere tua, allora un violino cinese sarà per forza di cose un violino _di merda_.

Non voglio prendere le difese di LDS, dico solo che condivido parte del suo modo di ragionare. Parte. In ogni caso, sto cercando di attenermi a fatti e non a giudizi. Perchè, ovviamente, non mi azzardo assolutamente a partire dal presupposto di avere ragione su qualcosa!


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> caro giorgiocan, come ha già scritto qualcuno, questo discorso, della produzione ad altissimo livello qualitativo, vale in qualsiasi campo: tu mi parli di violini, io potrei parlarti di materiali tecnici ad altissime prestazioni per determinati sport, qualcun altro di scarpe, mobili di design, abbigliamento, carta da stampa, e via all'infinito.
> io credo che gli utenti qui lo abbiano capito benissimo, sai.
> ho il sospetto, tuttavia che tu non scriveresti mai che un violino qualsiasi, magari un violino per una figlia che inizia a suonare, magari costato1000 euro, che una famiglia tira fuori con fatica, è un violino _di merda_ e che la musica che ne esce è musica _di merda _e chi dice di apprezzarla è un buffone che non ha studiato enon ha fatto sacrifici_._ sbaglio? no.
> se LDS non avesse avuto uscite di questo tenore in modo reiterato probabilmente non sarebbe stato attaccato. e forse, come dici tu "frainteso". in my opinion.


Purtroppo è pieno di presunzione il mondo.
Ma se ne era parlato anche nel thread sui ristoranti da migliaia di euro.
Se ad LDS dici che non ci vai perchè per tua scelta non ci vai ti viene a dire che quindi devi stare zitto perchè non capisci e ti suggerisce di andarci almeno una volta nella vita per capire, continuando pure a darti dell'ignorante perchè non avresti comunque gli strumenti (!!! io ho naso e bocca come tutti) per capire di che si parla.
E allora per me è presunzione.
E dire che appunto un vino da 10 euro è un vino di merda per gente che non capisce è una totale mancanza di rispetto.
Che poi vorrei dire, pure per il vino da 10 euro c'è un lavoro di persone che spendono il proprio tempo...
Non so, a me pare di essere davanti al peggior commerciale che abbia mai incontrato...non dialoga, monologa.


----------



## ivo (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> 
> visto che qua oramai tutti pensano che sia un alcolista, discutiamo su cosa sia per voi una dipendenza, quanto dannosa sia e cosa vi induca a pensare che sia pericolosa non tanto per la saluta, ma soprattutto per la mente.
> 
> ...


 Non sei un alcolista e qui mi sembra che vogliano trovare una dipendenza dove non esiste. facendo l'educarore li ho visti i veri alcolisti  e non scrivono sui forum


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> caro giorgiocan, come ha già scritto qualcuno, questo discorso, della produzione ad altissimo livello qualitativo, vale in qualsiasi campo: tu mi parli di violini, io potrei parlarti di materiali tecnici ad altissime prestazioni per determinati sport, qualcun altro di scarpe, mobili di design, abbigliamento, carta da stampa, e via all'infinito.
> io credo che gli utenti qui lo abbiano capito benissimo, sai.
> ho il sospetto, tuttavia che tu non scriveresti mai che un violino qualsiasi, magari un violino per una figlia che inizia a suonare, magari costato1000 euro, che una famiglia tira fuori con fatica, è un violino _di merda_ e che la musica che ne esce è musica _di merda _e chi dice di apprezzarla è un buffone che non ha studiato enon ha fatto sacrifici_._ sbaglio? no.
> se LDS non avesse avuto uscite di questo tenore in modo reiterato probabilmente non sarebbe stato attaccato. e forse, come dici tu "frainteso". in my opinion.


:applauso:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per come parli, sembra che solo tu lavori. Conosciamo bene il mondo del lavoro, non ci crederai ...
> Ci sono una marea di mestieri che richiedono turni, ore lavorative oltre alle dodici ore al giorno,
> ...



Lo so benissimo sienne!!! 
Lavoriamo tutti quanti per fortuna, e veramente mi piacerebbe sapere come fa la gente che comincia alle 8:30 del mattino e finisce alle 11:30 la sera praticamente tutti i giorni ad avere una vita sociale normale. Io non ci riesco, non ce la faccio e non ho idea di come fare a farmela se non frequentando la gente che fa il mio stesso lavoro che più della metà delle volte lavora anche nello stesso posto.

per questo credo che la dipendenza dal mio lavoro sia molto più critica che una bottiglia di vino e molto più vincolante nella mia vita che qualsiasi altra cosa.

mi piacerebbe leggere di quanto è felice un camionista che vede la sua compagna due volte al mese, di quanto sia felice un medico che passa la giornata in ospedale, perché io non ci riesco a capirlo.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Purtroppo è pieno di presunzione il mondo.
> Ma se ne era parlato anche nel thread sui ristoranti da migliaia di euro.
> Se ad LDS dici che non ci vai perchè per tua scelta non ci vai ti viene a dire che quindi devi stare zitto perchè non capisci e ti suggerisce di andarci almeno una volta nella vita per capire, continuando pure a darti dell'ignorante perchè non avresti comunque gli strumenti (!!! io ho naso e bocca come tutti) per capire di che si parla.
> E allora per me è presunzione.
> ...


Infatti se poco poco qualcuno ha voglia di andare a un ristorante a 3 stelle, legge lui e gli passa!


Che poi non capisco da dove viene tutta questa boria...

Dovrebbe essere umile come sicuramente è con i suoi clienti.

Credo che lavorare in un contesto di lusso (oltre che bere tanto) gli abbia dato alla testa.

Sembra essere una di quelle persone che si piega a chi ha soldi e potere ed è arrogante con chi ritiene non essere tale. Sai quanti ne ho conosciuti così...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

E' facile sbagliarsi quando si è in gruppo e un paio di persone cominciano a sostenere una tesi "contro" uno, poi è abbastanza normale considerare più valida la tesi ripetuta da più persone di quella sostenuta da uno solo.
Lds ci mette del suo perché il gusto dello scrivere e il piacere della polemica non gli mancano.
Il fatto è che ci sono consumi pericolosi che sono molto diffusi e socialmente accettati e questo li rende pericolosi per tutti.
Quasi tutti (io no) hanno provato a ubriacarsi e perfino io ho provato l'effetto strano dell'alcol perché è davvero facilissimo passare il limite individuale sia che questo limite sia costituito da dal secondo Mon Cherì sia che sia al quarto mohito (si scrive così?) perché l'alcol è legale e anche (quello di merda, ovvio) facilmente reperibile.
Naturalmente LdS non ha risposto alla mia "ingenua" domanda: "Quando un bevitore diventa alcolista? Cosa dice prima di esserlo?"
Perché è evidente che se io consumassi un pacchetto di Mon Cherì al giorno e poi due e poi tre e così via avrei più probabilità di sviluppare diabete che alcolismo ma risulterebbe evidente a tutti che si tratterebbe di una dipendenza. Non a me, probabilmente e potrei persino parlarvi di come sia sublime il cioccolato rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rido da sola al pensiero di vantare con fiorilegio di aggettivi un cioccolatino industriale di qualità dubbia).
Questo comporta che tutti, proprio tutti, abbiano ben chiara la pericolosità del consumo di alcol e, se non ne sono dipendenti, abbiano anche vissuto il timore di caderci.
La presunzione di distinguere l'alcol di alta qualità da quello di basa qualità è ridicola perché i vini cambiano ma l'alcol alcol resta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;dxER9eMnK2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxER9eMnK2s[/video]


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> caro giorgiocan, come ha già scritto qualcuno, questo discorso, della produzione ad altissimo livello qualitativo, vale in qualsiasi campo: tu mi parli di violini, io potrei parlarti di materiali tecnici ad altissime prestazioni per determinati sport, qualcun altro di scarpe, mobili di design, abbigliamento, carta da stampa, e via all'infinito.
> io credo che gli utenti qui lo abbiano capito benissimo, sai.
> ho il sospetto, tuttavia che tu non scriveresti mai che un violino qualsiasi, magari un violino per una figlia che inizia a suonare, magari *costato1000 euro*, che una famiglia tira fuori con fatica, è un violino _di merda_ e che la musica che ne esce è musica _di merda _e chi dice di apprezzarla è un buffone che non ha studiato enon ha fatto sacrifici_._ sbaglio? no.
> se LDS non avesse avuto uscite di questo tenore in modo reiterato probabilmente non sarebbe stato attaccato. e forse, come dici tu "frainteso". in my opinion.



guarda se vuoi ti spiego come vengono prodotti ed imbottigliati la stragrande maggior parte dei vini che compri al supermercato in fascia da 5-10 euro, una volta che te l'ho spiegato per bene, ti lascerò decidere come chiamarli.
sei mai stato in un industria che produce caramelle gommose o patatine fritte nei sacchetti?
quelle come le chiami tu?
perchè paragoni uno strumento musicale da 1000 euro ad un vino da 10 euro al supermercato? 
per un professionista come giorgiocan, paragonalo con un violino da 10 euro di plastica che compri al discount e chiedigli cosa ne pensa.

domanda ad un ciclista ( perché io ne ho più d'uno di amico ciclista ) che ha speso 12000 euro per una bicicletta cosa ne pensa di quella da 500 euro che fa " le stesse cose ".

per me una bicicletta da corsa da 500 euro è uguale ad una da 12000 perché non ne capisco una ceppa di niente. Per un professionista invece 10 grammi in più o in meno fanno moltissima differenza.

per il vino è la stessa cosa.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me entrambi.
> 
> Per me ripeto!


mi verrebbe da chiederti cosa ci fai tu con i soldi e per quale motivo una donna autonoma ed indipendente che fa il manager in qualche azienda, che si rompe il culo dalla mattina alla sera per ottenere degli obiettivi la domenica non debba entrare in boutique da Prada e comprarsi un paio di scarpe da 600 euro e una borsa da 2000 euro.

sul serio, perché disprezzare un mercato, il lusso in questo caso, a prescindere.

ci sono alcune cose che non tollero e trovo un'assurdità.
ad esempio chi non lavora e spende più soldi di quelli che può.
chi vive alle spalle degli altri e spende i soldi degli altri per prodotti che " elevano " lo status.


ma per chi si è sudato fino all'ultimo centesimo, onestamente, non vedo cosa ci sia di male a spendere i soldi come meglio crede.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Purtroppo è pieno di presunzione il mondo.
> Ma se ne era parlato anche nel thread sui ristoranti da migliaia di euro.
> Se ad LDS dici che non ci vai perchè per tua scelta non ci vai ti viene a dire che quindi devi stare zitto perchè non capisci e ti suggerisce di andarci almeno una volta nella vita per capire, continuando pure a darti dell'ignorante perchè non avresti comunque gli strumenti (!!! io ho naso e bocca come tutti) per capire di che si parla.
> E allora per me è presunzione.
> ...



che poi ci sono ottimi vini da dieci euro e vini venduti a 200 euro a bottiglia (ho ben presente un bianco che io ho pagato 35 euro, ma che in ristorante non trovi a meno di 150) che non sono un granché, ma fanno tendenza


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da chiederti cosa ci fai tu con i soldi e per quale motivo una donna autonoma ed indipendente che fa il manager in qualche azienda, che si rompe il culo dalla mattina alla sera per ottenere degli obiettivi *la domenica non debba entrare in boutique da Prada e comprarsi un paio di scarpe da 600 euro e una borsa da 2000 euro.
> *
> sul serio, perché disprezzare un mercato, il lusso in questo caso, a prescindere.
> 
> ...


Perché è sicura di sè e un paio di scarpe da 100 o una borsa da 20 svolgono la stessa funzione.
Se li compra è perché può essere manager anche perché ha un'immagine da manager.


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Infatti se poco poco qualcuno ha voglia di andare a un ristorante a 3 stelle, legge lui e gli passa!
> 
> 
> Che poi non capisco da dove viene tutta questa boria...
> ...


Bè sai, sarà umile coi suoi clienti che gli spendono 15000 euro per un bottiglia...e gli permettono anche di berne un bicchiere.
Avrei pianto anche io...ma non per l'emozione...


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Neanche una parola su questo. Credo che il "problema" con LDS, sia che le sue dichiarazioni sottintendono sempre il pronome "io" anche quando non esplicitato. Il suo apparente snobismo credo derivi dal fatto che lui preferirebbe davvero farsi appendere a testa in giù, piuttosto che tornare indietro, perdendo ciò che ha acquisito. Perchè questo è un altro aspetto delle dipendenze poco esplorato nel thread: la *paura*. Non la sofferenza (di stare senza), la paura così profonda da non essere nemmeno consapevole. E proprio perchè LDS pare consapevole solo di alcuni aspetti della sua "passione", credo si trascini l'equivoco.
> 
> Per un bimbo che voglia iniziare col violino, diciamo tra i 7 e i 10 anni, è più che sufficiente un cinese da 2-300 euro. Sicuramente non sarà lo stesso cinese _di merda di _30 anni fa, visto che anche loro hanno fatto un bel salto di qualità. Dal terzo anno di Conservatorio, spendere meno di 1-2000 euro è utopia, semplicemente perchè la tecnica non ti permette di esercitare su uno strumento lacunoso. E' un limite tecnico, oggettivo. Vuoi studiare il violino? O metti in conto di spendere almeno 5-8000 euro per uno strumento con cui diplomarti, quando sarà il momento, o ti accontenti di un livello amatoriale. Vedi il nesso? Accontentarsi implica *accettarsi*. Mica devi diplomarti per forza, per poter accettarti come individuo. Ma se diventa lo specchio che restituisce l'immagine di te che ti senti calzare, che hai bisogno di sapere tua, allora un violino cinese sarà per forza di cose un violino _di merda_.
> 
> Non voglio prendere le difese di LDS, dico solo che condivido parte del suo modo di ragionare. Parte. In ogni caso, sto cercando di attenermi a fatti e non a giudizi. Perchè, ovviamente, non mi azzardo assolutamente a partire dal presupposto di avere ragione su qualcosa!



sono arrivato a leggere il tuo commento dopo aver fatto il distinguo citandoti nel chiederti cosa ne pensa un professionista di un violino di merda.

non ne avevo alcun dubbio del resto.
quando si esercita una professione e si è alla ricerca dell'eccellenza la si paga in ogni dove.

ogni passione ha la sua forma di eccellenza.

se collezioni modellini, ne dovrai mettere di ore e di soldi per raggiungere l'eccellenza, altro che 500 euro per un vino.
se arrampichi e sei un professionista, ne dovrai mettere di soldi per corde, moschettoni, viaggi, guide alpine, e quant'altro.

ci sono passioni che diventano dipendenze che costano molto poco, come la corsa, il nuoto, gli scacchi.

e ce ne sono che hanno un costo notevole e nel momento in cui si passa da amatore e neofita di una passione a semiprofessionista o professionista e si comincia ad investire del denaro, il punto di partenza diventa merda.

ora magari è poco piacevole da leggere e da sentire ma è così.


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda se vuoi ti spiego come vengono prodotti ed imbottigliati la stragrande maggior parte dei vini che compri al supermercato in fascia da 5-10 euro, una volta che te l'ho spiegato per bene, ti lascerò decidere come chiamarli.
> sei mai stato in un industria che produce caramelle gommose o patatine fritte nei sacchetti?
> quelle come le chiami tu?
> perchè paragoni uno strumento musicale da 1000 euro ad un vino da 10 euro al supermercato?
> ...



niente non ci capiremo  mai. lasciamoci  !


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che poi ci sono ottimi vini da dieci euro e vini venduti a 200 euro a bottiglia (ho ben presente un bianco che io ho pagato 35 euro, ma che in ristorante non trovi a meno di 150) che non sono un granché, ma fanno tendenza


E che non lo so?
Nel mio piccolo dei vini di merda da 30 euro ne ho visti serviti in diversi ristoranti coi prezzi sempre diversi perchè il prezzo oscillava in base al locale più che il prodotto.
Ma questo accade nel mondo dei poveri mortali...


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è sicura di se e un paio di scarpe da 100 o una borsa da 20 svolgono la stessa funzione.
> Se li compra è perché può essere manager anche perché ha un'immagine da manager.



no, non è vero.
piantiamola. non è vero.
io cambio 2 camicie al giorno. una per servizio.

per un periodo mi sono detto, ma chi me lo fa fare di spendere un pacco di soldi per le camicie, fammi prendere quelle a primark che le pago 5 sterline l'una.
dopo una settimana le ho gettate nel cesso, sono andato in sartoria e mi sono preso 10 camicie e le ho pagate 500 sterline.

il tessuto, la linea, la precisione sono completamente differenti.


stessa cosa dicasi per l'abito.
un abito da discount a 80 euro non fa la stessa funzione di un lardini fatto su misura a 1200 euro.


cerchiamo di non confondere la nocciola ( nutella ) con Mr Cluizel per cortesia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non è vero.
> piantiamola. non è vero.
> io cambio 2 camicie al giorno. una per servizio.
> 
> ...


Continua a parlare di vini.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che poi ci sono ottimi vini da dieci euro e vini venduti a 200 euro a bottiglia (ho ben presente un bianco che io ho pagato 35 euro, ma che in ristorante non trovi a meno di 150) che non sono un granché, ma fanno tendenza


non apriamo il discorso sul prezzo del vino dentro il ristorante piuttosto che in enoteca o direttamente dal produttore.

molto spesso il ristoratore fa delle grosse cazzate senza sapere nemmeno quello che sta facendo.

di vini di merda a 200 sterline ne apro tutti i giorni, e molto spesso ho pure vergogna a servirli.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continua a parlare di vini.


ma ascolta ma veramente tu credi che una borsetta da 20 euro sia uguale ad una da 2000? 
onestamente.


basta solo pensare dove compri una e dove compri l'altra.


ci sono 3 tipi di negozi che ti vengono le cose.

1) la grande distribuzione. Pensa al personale che ci lavora
2) il rivenditore autorizzato. Pensa al personale che ci lavora.
3) la boutique. Pensa al personale che ci lavora.


ogni cosa ha un prezzo.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> niente non ci capiremo  mai. lasciamoci  !



non ci siamo mai amati.
io sono molto difficile:rotfl:


lo dico a tutte le donne che frequento, è la prima cosa che dico.
dovrai avere molta pazienza, perché io sono una testa di cazzo, mulo e testardo e soprattutto spacco i coglioni in continuazione oltre ad essere noioso.
sappi a cosa vai incontro.


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ci siamo mai amati.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Non sei un alcolista e qui mi sembra che vogliano trovare una dipendenza dove non esiste. facendo l'educarore li ho visti i veri alcolisti  e non scrivono sui forum



difatti io ho suggerito di informarsi bene su chi sia un alcolista prima di sentenziare a destra e manca le cose.

passo la mia giornata a lavorare e da un mese a questa parte il mio poco tempo libero lo passo sul forum a sfogarmi e a confrontarmi.

ma qua si pensa che sia alcolista.
va bene, non è un problema, voglio dire. 
Io pure ho determinate idee su determinati utenti e magari sono sbagliate.
in fondo non ci conosciamo se non per quello che scriviamo.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo sienne!!!
> Lavoriamo tutti quanti per fortuna, e veramente mi piacerebbe sapere come fa la gente che comincia alle 8:30 del mattino e finisce alle 11:30 la sera praticamente tutti i giorni ad avere una vita sociale normale. Io non ci riesco, non ce la faccio e non ho idea di come fare a farmela se non frequentando la gente che fa il mio stesso lavoro che più della metà delle volte lavora anche nello stesso posto.
> 
> per questo credo che la dipendenza dal mio lavoro sia molto più critica che una bottiglia di vino e molto più vincolante nella mia vita che qualsiasi altra cosa.
> ...



Ciao

non è una cosa facile, ma tutto sta nell'arte della comunicazione e nell'ascoltare ... 
Ascolta cosa ti hanno da raccontare i vicini, il giornalaio, lì dove vai a prendere il café ecc. 
Ti si aprono dei mondi. Amicizie. Relazioni. Conoscenze. Partecipazione ad altre vite ... 
È una questione di percettiva ... a volte, basta cambiare angolatura ... 

sienne


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo sienne!!!
> Lavoriamo tutti quanti per fortuna, e veramente mi piacerebbe sapere come fa la gente che comincia alle 8:30 del mattino e finisce alle 11:30 la sera praticamente tutti i giorni ad avere una vita sociale normale. Io non ci riesco, non ce la faccio e non ho idea di come fare a farmela se non frequentando la gente che fa il mio stesso lavoro che più della metà delle volte lavora anche nello stesso posto.
> 
> per questo credo che la dipendenza dal mio lavoro sia molto più critica che una bottiglia di vino e molto più vincolante nella mia vita che qualsiasi altra cosa.
> ...


L'ideale sarebbe trovare un lavoro che ti impegni solo 7 ore al giorno e che dia spazio alle tue capacità.
Questa cosa è impraticabile, qui in Italia sicuramente... credo anche in UK comunque.

Se vuoi che il merito venga riconosciuto tocca pagare un prezzo personale, che è quello di lavorare 11 ore/giorno.
Almeno in UK, se lo fai vieni premiato, qui in Italia è più dura credo.

Detto questo, Londra è piena di stimoli e nelle tue poche ore libere ci saranno hobbies diversi dal vino che puoi praticare?


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è una cosa facile, ma tutto sta nell'arte della comunicazione e nell'ascoltare ...
> Ascolta cosa ti hanno da raccontare i vicini, il giornalaio, lì dove vai a prendere il café ecc.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è una cosa facile, ma tutto sta nell'arte della comunicazione e nell'ascoltare ...
> Ascolta cosa ti hanno da raccontare i vicini, il giornalaio, lì dove vai a prendere il café ecc.
> ...


come sempre ti quoto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta ma veramente tu credi che una borsetta da 20 euro sia uguale ad una da 2000?
> onestamente.
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimo tentativo.
Chi se ne frega?!
Una borsa serve per contenere delle cose.
Un sacchetto del supermercato si rompe ma una borsa della spesa in tela o plastica svolge la stessa funzione.
Si spende di più perché piace avere oggetti belli che pensiamo ci abbelliscano e/o ci diano valore agli occhi degli altri.
La distinzione tra valore d'uso e valore di mercato non l'ho teorizzata io ma uno più peloso di me.
Il nodo è che vogliamo che gli altri ci apprezzino e magari ci invidino in mancanza di chi ci ami davvero.
Per supplire a questo vuoto siamo disposti a tutto anche a vederci, regalarci o buttarci via.
Una borsa o una bottiglia di vino sono un falsi problema.


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo tentativo.
> Chi se ne frega?!
> Una borsa serve per contenere delle cose.
> Un sacchetto del supermercato si rompe ma una borsa della spesa in tela o plastica svolge la stessa funzione.
> ...


secondo me non vi capirete mai: lasciatevi 

oh, sto scherzando eh, LDS, non te ne avere a male.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è una cosa facile, ma tutto sta nell'arte della comunicazione e nell'ascoltare ...
> Ascolta cosa ti hanno da raccontare i vicini, il giornalaio, lì dove vai a prendere il café ecc.
> ...


evidentemente al momento sono in un cono d'ombra.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> secondo me non vi capirete mai: lasciatevi
> 
> oh, sto scherzando eh, LDS, non te ne avere a male.


 ma è Minerva che lo ama.
Io no.
Io amo un altro


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'ideale sarebbe trovare un lavoro che ti impegni solo 7 ore al giorno e che dia spazio alle tue capacità.
> Questa cosa è impraticabile, qui in Italia sicuramente... credo anche in UK comunque.
> 
> Se vuoi che il merito venga riconosciuto tocca pagare un prezzo personale, che è quello di lavorare 11 ore/giorno.
> ...



si gioco a scacchi per il circolo.
non so se hai presente chi frequenta il circolo di scacchi.....
normalmente sono anziani, oppure persone molto interessanti per carità, ma con una vita sociale pari a quella di un brontosauro, come la mia del resto.
e di donne ne vedo talmente poche che a volte credo che avrei più probabilità di uscire con la first lady che con una donna scacchista.

io amo due cose.
il vino e gli scacchi

nella prima categoria devo sottostare a degli orari che conosco molto bene,
nella seconda categoria le donne che giocano a scacchi o non esistono o sono già prese.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo tentativo.
> Chi se ne frega?!
> Una borsa serve per contenere delle cose.
> Un sacchetto del supermercato si rompe ma una borsa della spesa in tela o plastica svolge la stessa funzione.
> ...


vabbè, lasciamo perdere.

il concetto di lusso ti disgusta, perciò non staremo qua a discutere su un qualcosa che ci disgusta.
ti faccio un esempio molto banale sulla differenza di preparazione del dipendente.

waitrose ha una selezione di formaggi francesi, italiani, inglesi a volte pure tedeschi, enorme. 
quando dico enorme, voglio dire enorme proprio, ce ne saranno almeno un centinaio nel waitrose vicino a sheperd's bush.
Poni una sola domanda alla signorina e non avrai alcuna risposta perché non conosce assolutamente nulla di quello che tocca.
Non sa nemmeno come si taglia.
Benissimo, non discuto come la gente fa il suo lavoro, tuttavia non concepisco come sia possibile a distanza di 3-4 mesi nel fare sempre la stessa cosa non sapere che cosa sia quello che taglio e soprattutto come tagliarlo.

quando vado a cercare qualcosa di particolare vado a south kensington dove c'è un " amico " oramai che ha un " piccolo " shop di formaggi francesi. 
il buon uomo conosce per filo e per segno ogni singola particolarità di tutti i formaggi che ha la, come vengono stagionati, per quanto tempo vengono bagnati, la consistenza, la densità. Ogni cosa.
oltre ad avere una selezione differente con diversi gradi di stagionatura. Ad esempio il Comtè ce l'ha a 12-24-36 mesi.
il prezzo è decisamente molto più alto, è chiaro.
cosa si paga per lo stesso dannato formaggio?
la professionalità e la conoscenza.
c'è chi se ne fotte, e chi non se ne fotte.
io detesto andare in un qualsiasi posto e non avere in cambio la professionalità, soprattutto quando pago.

si spende di più non solo per avere oggetti più belli.
ti ripeto, lo stesso formaggio a waitrose se posso lo vado a prendere da un'altra parte e lo pago il 20% in più.

per quanto riguarda la borsa della spesa che fa la stessa funzione di una borsa di chanel.

bè ti consiglio di fare un regalo a tua madre/moglie/sorella/amica chi per essi, e dentro il pacco metterci dei sacchetti della spesa e dirgli che sono più o meno la stessa cosa rispetto ad una borsetta di chanel.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, che il lusso, non sempre coincide con più qualità e funzionalità. 
Ma con la rappresentazione di un immagine ... di un'appartenenza ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non apriamo il discorso sul prezzo del vino dentro il ristorante piuttosto che in enoteca o direttamente dal produttore.
> 
> molto spesso il ristoratore fa delle grosse cazzate senza sapere nemmeno quello che sta facendo.
> 
> di vini di merda a 200 sterline ne apro tutti i giorni, e molto spesso ho pure vergogna a servirli.



Io parlavo del produttore, in questo caso di un produttore che usa il suo brand per commerciare ANCHE vino e spacciarlo per uno dei migliori vini in circolazione. Poi ovviamente i  ristoranti rincarano (in modo più o meno corretto, é altro discorso).

Tu mi sembri competente, per cui vorrei dirti che distinguo quello che scrivi ( il contenuto) dal modo in cui lo e ti poni.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che il lusso, non sempre coincide con più qualità e funzionalità.
> Ma con la rappresentazione di un immagine ... di un'appartenenza ...
> ...


Aspetta che i rispiega il concetto di qualità. :mexican:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aspetta che i rispiega il concetto di qualità. :mexican:


:rotfl:


appesantisco il forum con i miei papiri. mi autocensuro


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io parlavo del produttore, in questo caso di un produttore che usa il suo brand per commerciare ANCHE vino e spacciarlo per uno dei migliori vini in circolazione. Poi ovviamente i  ristoranti rincarano (in modo più o meno corretto, é altro discorso).
> 
> Tu mi sembri competente, per cui vorrei dirti che distinguo quello che scrivi ( il contenuto) dal modo in cui lo e ti poni.


mezzo mondo mi dà dell'alcolista, l'altra metà mi da dello snob....
mica è facile rispondere pacatamente.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mezzo mondo mi dà dell'alcolista, l'altra metà mi da dello snob....
> mica è facile rispondere pacatamente.


E pensa a me che milito per l'indipendenza!


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mezzo mondo mi dà dell'alcolista, l'altra metà mi da dello snob....
> mica è facile rispondere pacatamente.


Se non sei nessuna delle due cose perchè ti affanni tanto nel tentativo di dimostrare in qualche modo il contrario?
Perchè hai la pretesa di voler convincere le persone delle tue "emozioni"? E soprattutto, perchè se una persona non condivide devi per forza dire che deve provare?
Cioè, detta in parole povere...ma che te ne frega?


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mezzo mondo mi dà dell'alcolista, l'altra metà mi da dello snob....
> mica è facile rispondere pacatamente.


no, dai, sulla pacatezza te la cavi bene...


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

Però ragazzi il mercato del lusso esiste e tutto sommato è giusto che esista... anche se a molti non piace il semplice concetto del lusso.
Con la parola lusso vengono in mente tanti lati negativi come lo spreco, il superfluo; ma lusso è anche creatività, voglia di sperimentazione, passione per il dettaglio e per l'eccellenza...

Quella che va condannata imho è la cialtroneria, sia nel mondo del lusso ma anche nella vita "semplice" di tutti i giorni.
La cialtroneria è mediocrità, ottusità, mancanza di contenuti.

Riguardo al mondo del lusso ho trovato un video che descrive bene cosa vuol dire... pazienza per la pessima definizione delle immagini

[video=youtube;x8laVPiScp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8laVPiScp8[/video]


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non sei nessuna delle due cose perchè ti affanni tanto nel tentativo di dimostrare in qualche modo il contrario?
> Perchè hai la pretesa di voler convincere le persone delle tue "emozioni"? E soprattutto, perchè se una persona non condivide devi per forza dire che deve provare?
> Cioè, detta in parole povere...ma che te ne frega?



perché io ero esattamente così, disprezzavo la cucina, non mangiavo un cazzo, dicevo che non mi importava niente, che il pesce non mi piaceva, che questo non volevo nemmeno provarlo.

poi il giorno che ho scoperto quanto coglione ero mi sono detto, insisterò fino alla morte con tutti.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, dai, sulla pacatezza te la cavi bene...



non insulto nessuno.

ho sempre ritenuto la mia dialettica sufficiente ad argomentare la qualsivoglia senza dover aggiungere in un momento critico l'insulto per rafforzare la mia tesi.


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perché io ero esattamente così, disprezzavo la cucina, non mangiavo un cazzo, dicevo che non mi importava niente, che il pesce non mi piaceva, che questo non volevo nemmeno provarlo.
> 
> poi il giorno che ho scoperto quanto coglione ero mi sono detto, *insisterò fino alla morte con tutti.*


Ed è qui che sbagli secondo me.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però ragazzi il mercato del lusso esiste e tutto sommato è giusto che esista... anche se a molti non piace il semplice concetto del lusso.
> Con la parola lusso vengono in mente tanti lati negativi come lo spreco, il superfluo; ma lusso è anche creatività, voglia di sperimentazione, passione per il dettaglio e per l'*eccellenza*...
> 
> Quella che va condannata imho è la cialtroneria, sia nel mondo del lusso ma anche nella vita "semplice" di tutti i giorni.
> ...



questo è un concetto fondamentale.

non sempre lusso ed eccellenza sono la stessa cosa, ma nella stragrande maggior parte dei casi è così.

non so quanti di voi hanno mai sentito parlare del Joselito, vabbè la pianto di parlare di cucina.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è qui che sbagli secondo me.



può essere.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

ma il lusso è bello eccome...una borsa Prada da 1500 euro l'ho vista, meravigliosa, avevo la carta del credito del ex marittino, entravo nel negozio ed era mia...ma poi pero avevo una vocina dentro che mi diceva "non ti permettere sai? non ci pensare nemmeno.ti taglio le mani.stai ferma!gira i tacchi immediatamente"...e me ne son andata...non mi è mancata dopo.certo era bella....ma il pensiero di averli nel conto quei 1500 euro mi faceva stare meglio.Esiste il verbo "risparmiare" che poi abbinato alla frasetta "nella vita non si sa mai" fa tutto da sé


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo tentativo.
> Chi se ne frega?!
> Una borsa serve per contenere delle cose.
> Un sacchetto del supermercato si rompe ma una borsa della spesa in tela o plastica svolge la stessa funzione.
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con te e mi ritengo fortunata ad essere appagata dall'assaggiare cibi e vini comuni.
Non la ritengo ignoranza ma fortuna!

Non sono permeabile alla pubblicità e sono orientata, nelle mie scelte consumiste, solo e unicamente dal mio istinto.

Brunetta è proprio inutile che gli spieghi che anche un oggetto poco costoso ha lo stesso valore pratico di un oggetto costoso, non ci vuole arrivare.

La vita è la sua, i soldi sono i suoi, li spendesse come gli pare... tanto non mi sembra che sia un tipo che vuole avere un'esistenza normale dove al centro ci sono l'amore, le amicizie e i rapporti umani.

Continuasse pure così  basta che non si lamenta!

Quando diventiamo adulti, sta a noi cercare di migliorarci. Se lui non lo vuole fare ed è felice di essere così, ne raccogliesse i frutti, acerbi o maturi che siano, e amen.

Prima ho scritto che LDS non è un tipo noioso, ma mi devo correggere, lo è molto.
Se dovessi passare del tempo con un amico che mi parla solo del suo lavoro come un venditore di Folletto e non ha altri argomenti penso che sarebbe la prima e l'ultima uscita.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perché io ero esattamente così, disprezzavo la cucina, non mangiavo un cazzo, dicevo che non mi importava niente, che il pesce non mi piaceva, che questo non volevo nemmeno provarlo.
> 
> *poi il giorno che ho scoperto quanto coglione ero mi sono detto, insisterò fino alla morte con tutti.
> *


Puoi pure insistere e perdere tempo, considera che non tutti sono manipolabili come te...


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2014)

*Bah*

Per me invece il lusso e tutto il resto non conta proprio un cazzo.
mai contato.
altro motivo per cui sono una povera isolata, credo.
figuriamoci il lusso nei vini,
che sempre di alcol si tratta,
E il resto, appunto, sono fiocchetti.
comunque a te LSD piace la tua vita no?
ti rende felice no?
e allora, solo questo conta.
buon viaggio.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Per me invece il lusso e tutto il resto non conta proprio un cazzo.
> mai contato.
> altro motivo per cui sono una povera isolata, credo.
> figuriamoci il lusso nei vini,
> ...



sono gusti.
il lusso è una dipendenza non da poco, per di più costosa.

dubito che tu sia povera isolata perché non ami il lusso, un sacco di gente non ama il lusso.
c'è a chi i fiocchetti piacciono, io li adoro per esempio.

uno dei motivi che mi ha allontanato da Laure è stato anche questo, lei voleva andare in africa a costruire capanne e vivere nella miseria, io abbastanza contrario...

non poteva funzionare.

dipendo dai confort


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non sei nessuna delle due cose perchè ti affanni tanto nel tentativo di dimostrare in qualche modo il contrario?


da quello che ho letto si affanna a tentare di dimostrare il contrario, ottenendo solo di confermarlo.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> da quello che ho letto si affanna a tentare di dimostrare il contrario, ottenendo solo di confermarlo.


:sonar:

antipatico!


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma il lusso è bello eccome...una borsa Prada da 1500 euro l'ho vista, meravigliosa, avevo la carta del credito del ex marittino, entravo nel negozio ed era mia...ma poi pero avevo una vocina dentro che mi diceva "non ti permettere sai? non ci pensare nemmeno.ti taglio le mani.stai ferma!gira i tacchi immediatamente"...e me ne son andata...non mi è mancata dopo.certo era bella....ma il pensiero di averli nel conto quei 1500 euro mi faceva stare meglio.Esiste il verbo "risparmiare" che poi abbinato alla frasetta "nella vita non si sa mai" fa tutto da sé


e poi sei andata a comprarti un bell'Iphone 6?


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> :sonar:
> 
> antipatico!


verissimo.
Mi sto sul cazzo pure da solo.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e poi sei andata a comprarti un bell'Iphone 6?


bisogna aspettare che la caciara sia finita per comprarselo.
lo prenderò per natale e mi farò il regalo, penso che me lo impacchetterò pure e me lo metterò sotto all'albero e farò la faccia stupita quando lo spacchetterò


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bisogna aspettare che la caciara sia finita per comprarselo.
> lo prenderò per natale e mi farò il regalo, penso che me lo impacchetterò pure e me lo metterò sotto all'albero e farò la faccia stupita quando lo spacchetterò


prenditelo placcato d'oro, però!


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> prenditelo placcato d'oro, però!


no però sta volta, sti cazzi che prendo quello da 16 GB, onestamente non bastano.

e non mi prendere per il culo zozza che non sei altro!:carneval:


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no però sta volta, sti cazzi che prendo quello da 16 GB, onestamente non bastano.
> 
> e non mi prendere per il culo zozza che non sei altro!:carneval:


quando lo avrai preso, mettici questa app: http://www.downapp.com/


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e poi sei andata a comprarti un bell'Iphone 6?


no un paio di scarpe Jimmy Choo


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> altro che.
> pensa che se non muori di tumore al polmone...muori di infarto,
> per il troppo colesterolo!!!!
> i formaggi, sono un veleno solido, solido.


Pazienza. Anche oggi ho comprato un pecorino da sogno....che mangiato in riva al mare è buono il doppio.....non morirò sana!


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pazienza. Anche oggi ho comprato un pecorino da sogno....che mangiato in riva al mare è buono il doppio.....non morirò sana!



mi tocca sempre faticare come un deficiente per trovare del buon pecorino!


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

QUOTE LDS;1421494]mi tocca sempre faticare come un deficiente per trovare del buon pecorino![/QUOTE]

Qui c'e il caseificio e sono speciali.

Però non li porto mai a casa per me (li regalo se li chiedono) perché mangiati in altro contesto cambiano sapore. 

A casa mangio là fontina valdostana ed il gorgonzola dolce e decine di altri formaggi  mai il pecorino.


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no un paio di scarpe Jimmy Choo


brava! 
Io invece ho comprato del pecorino romano DOP che servono al Burj Al Arab.
In realtà è del pecorino che producono qui e che posso comprare al supermercato, però io l'ho ordinato a quell'hotel perchè è a 7 stelle, così costa di più e quindi è più buono.
Furbo, vero?


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no un paio di scarpe Jimmy Choo


:rotfl:

Chi è?


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi tocca sempre faticare come un deficiente per trovare del buon pecorino!


per farci la cacio e pepe? Ma se hai detto che quella non è neanche da considerare una ricetta...


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> per farci la cacio  e pepe? Ma se hai detto che quella non è neanche da considerare una ricetta...



Ma il pecorino si mangia anche con pane civraxi e pomodorini sardi!


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma il pecorino si mangia anche con pane civraxi e pomodorini sardi!


anche con le fave, se è per questo.

Ah, con le fave "vegetali", intendo, quelle verdi!


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Chi è?


un calzolaio che fa scarpe da Dio ma che son cosi care che invece di portarle le chiudi in una
cassetta di sicurezza....:condom:a meno che non ti chiami Jennifer Lopez...


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> brava!
> Io invece ho comprato del pecorino romano DOP che servono al Burj Al Arab.
> In realtà è del pecorino che producono qui e che posso comprare al supermercato, però io l'ho ordinato a quell'hotel perchè è a 7 stelle, così costa di più e quindi è più buono.
> Furbo, vero?


Bravo zadig :up:....anch'io però ho il mio sistema: in Grecia compro tutto il made in Italy così pagando di piu aiuto l'economia e mi sento piu VIP.Non sai che emozione


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> per farci la cacio e pepe? Ma se hai detto che quella non è neanche da considerare una ricetta...


perchè tu vai al ristorante a mangiare la pasta?

a casa mangio normalmente solo italiano ad eccezione di quando voglio fare cose particolari della cucina francese, ma non sempre con grandi risultati onestamente.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> un calzolaio che fa scarpe da Dio ma che son cosi care che invece di portarle le chiudi in una
> cassetta di sicurezza....:condom:a meno che non ti chiami Jennifer Lopez...



:rotfl::rotfl:


perchè non ne hai un paio?
sarebbe curioso sapere i piedi come ci stanno dentro quelle scarpette.
non ho mai conosciuto una donna che avesse ai piedi scarpe da 800 euro, il giorno che la vedrò sarà una cosa che le domanderò


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Bravo zadig :up:....anch'io però ho il mio sistema: in Grecia compro tutto il made in Italy così pagando di piu aiuto l'economia e mi sento piu VIP.Non sai che emozione


tu pensa che io, invece, spesso compro feta e yogurth greco...

Cavolo, remo contro!

Curiosità: ma tu sei greca o vivi li e sei italiana?


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè tu vai al ristorante a mangiare la pasta?
> 
> a casa mangio normalmente solo italiano ad eccezione di quando voglio fare cose particolari della cucina francese, ma non sempre con grandi risultati onestamente.


perchè tu no?
Se passi per Roma vai da Felice a Testaccio ed ordina una cacio e pepe.
Le stelle te le fa vedere lui!


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> perchè non ne hai un paio?
> ...


veramente me le regalate mia madre....sono bellissime e comodissime ma le uso per occasioni speciali...


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> tu pensa che io, invece, spesso compro feta e yogurth greco...
> 
> Cavolo, remo contro!
> 
> Curiosità: ma tu sei greca o vivi li e sei italiana?


greca al 100% ma vivo in Italia.fa piu chic


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> greca al 100% ma vivo in Italia.fa piu chic


per l'ennesima volta non ho capito un cazzo: bravo zadig!


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> per l'ennesima volta non ho capito un cazzo: bravo zadig!


non ti preoccupare caro, io è da un pezzo che non capisco più un cazzoma dici che l'iPhone 6 ci aiutera un giorno a capire i misteri della vita?


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare caro, io è da un pezzo che non capisco più un cazzoma dici che l'iPhone 6 ci aiutera un giorno a capire i misteri della vita?


con quello più costoso, il plus, sono certo di sì.
Oltre a capire svilupperemo il senso del gusto, dell'olfatto... potremo bere a volontà senza ubriacarci!
E pure telefonare*, al limite.



































*ad uno bravo.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

*E comunque...*

...era un thread potenzialmente bello succoso, prima.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> con quello più costoso, il plus, sono certo di sì.
> Oltre a capire svilupperemo il senso del gusto, dell'olfatto... potremo bere a volontà senza ubriacarci!
> E pure telefonare*, al limite.
> 
> ...


bravo in cosa?:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> bravo in cosa?:singleeye:


A strizzare il cervello?


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...era un thread potenzialmente bello succoso, prima.


sono d'accordo con te.

ma oramai ho l'etichetta dell'alcolista per di più snob e noioso.
di cosa vogliamo parlare....

c'è anche la dipendenza dal forum.
difatti adesso stacco sto trip e vedo di combinare qualcosa di socialmente positivo.


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> ma oramai ho l'etichetta dell'alcolista per di più snob e noioso.
> di cosa vogliamo parlare....
> ...


giusto, andiamo a farci un goccetto.
Io di birra del discount, tu di Dom Perignon.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> A strizzare il cervello?


gia stata dallo strizzacervelli:rotfl::rotfl:
ed ecco i risultati....te lo sconsiglierei


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> gia stata dallo strizzacervelli:rotfl::rotfl:
> ed ecco i risultati....te lo sconsiglierei


almeno tu sei potuta andarci... io non posso, mi manca il cervello!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono gusti.
> il lusso è una dipendenza non da poco, per di più costosa.
> 
> dubito che tu sia povera isolata perché non ami il lusso, un sacco di gente non ama il lusso.
> ...


Da giovane dormivo sul ponte (come diceva Eratò) però con il sacco a pelo.
Ora se non prevedo la possibilità di un quattro stelle sto a casa.
Se sei così snob ora rischi molte molte delusioni nel corso della vita. La fulgida carriera che sogni potrebbe non realizzarsi. E' bello avere un sogno e perseguirlo a costo di sacrifici ma non bisogna confondere sogni con illusioni e perdere il senso della realtà. Laurie cercava di ricordarsi, anche vivendo del riflesso delle luci del lusso spreconi di altri, che ci sono ancora esseri umani che mancano dell'essenziale alla sopravvivenza.
La fortuna più grande che si può avere nella vita è provare a essere davvero poveri e aver problemi per mettere insieme la cena e provare aragoste e champagne perché si capisce cosa è piacevolezza, cosa è spreco, cosa è del tutto superfluo e cosa conta davvero.


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...era un thread potenzialmente bello succoso, prima.


i thread vivono di vita propria...


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> giusto, andiamo a farci un goccetto.
> Io di birra del discount, tu di Dom Perignon.


uno degli champagne che non mi piace.

salvo poche cuvée tipo Oenotheque 1970, ma qua andiamo su particolarità.
L'ultima il 96 non è niente male, ma a quel prezzo bevo altro.

buona birretta.

Questa sera credo che berrò come non faccio da più di un mese.
non che mi manchi, ma onestamente mi fa anche piacere ogni tanto.

Sipsmith VJOP mi aspetta


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bisogna aspettare che la caciara sia finita per comprarselo.
> lo prenderò per natale e mi farò il regalo, penso che me lo impacchetterò pure e me lo metterò sotto all'albero e farò la faccia stupita quando lo spacchetterò


Questa autoironia ce l'hai sempre?


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> uno degli champagne che non mi piace.
> 
> salvo poche cuvée tipo Oenotheque 1970, ma qua andiamo su particolarità.
> L'ultima il 96 non è niente male, ma a quel prezzo bevo altro.
> ...


pirlone. ti stavo perculando!
Comunque smettila di portarti il lavoro a casa, dai.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da giovane dormivo sul ponte (come diceva Eratò) però con il sacco a pelo.
> Ora se non prevedo la possibilità di un quattro stelle sto a casa.
> Se sei così snob ora rischi molte molte delusioni nel corso della vita. La fulgida carriera che sogni potrebbe non realizzarsi. E' bello avere un sogno e perseguirlo a costo di sacrifici ma non bisogna confondere sogni con illusioni e perdere il senso della realtà. Laurie cercava di ricordarsi, anche vivendo del riflesso delle luci del lusso spreconi di altri, che ci sono ancora esseri umani che mancano dell'essenziale alla sopravvivenza.
> La fortuna più grande che si può avere nella vita è provare a essere davvero poveri e aver problemi per mettere insieme la cena e provare aragoste e champagne perché si capisce cosa è piacevolezza, cosa è spreco, cosa è del tutto superfluo e cosa conta davvero.


A me e Elio è capitato di essere quasi poveri, nel 2009. Io lavoravo e non mi pagavano, lui lavorava e lo pagavano poco. 
Se posso dirlo, è un'esperienza che mi ha aiutato perchè ho imparato veramente a fare la spesa senza sprechi e senza comprare schifezze inutili. 


A proposito... il mio maritino ora mi ha fatto l'onore di andare a far la spesa da solo perchè io per un po' non mi posso muovere da casa... spero vivamente che almeno mi porti tutti gli ingredienti per fare la torta caprese, visto che domani finisce il mio isolamento e mi concedo un pranzo da alcuni amici.
Nella lista ho specificato il peso in grammi e il numero di confezioni da prendere


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> ma oramai ho l'etichetta dell'alcolista per di più snob e noioso.
> di cosa vogliamo parlare....
> ...



Sulla dipendenza da forum ....questo forum....ti do ragione.

Guai a chi me lo tocca.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me e Elio è capitato di essere quasi poveri, nel 2009. Io lavoravo e non mi pagavano, lui lavorava e lo pagavano poco.
> Se posso dirlo, è un'esperienza che mi ha aiutato perchè ho imparato veramente a fare la spesa senza sprechi e senza comprare schifezze inutili.
> 
> 
> ...


Ha finito ora e sta tornando :carneval: Meglio tardi che mai! Temevo si fosse perso...


----------



## Ecate (27 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> *L'ideale sarebbe trovare un lavoro che ti impegni solo 7 ore al giorno e che dia spazio alle tue capacità.*
> Questa cosa è impraticabile, qui in Italia sicuramente... credo anche in UK comunque.
> 
> Se vuoi che il merito venga riconosciuto tocca pagare un prezzo personale, che è quello di lavorare 11 ore/giorno.
> ...


:up::up::up:
QUOTE OT


----------



## Ecate (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Direi che ci hai preso in pieno. Di persone che si spacciano per " conoscitori " ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Li vedo tutti i giorni che cercano di darsi delle arie con gli amici al tavolo. difatti sono dei fessi. Bisogna studiare e parecchio, sacrificarsi non poco per migliorarsi.
> 
> ad ogni modo ai miei clienti dico sempre di non prendermi per un mago o un conta storie, quando spiego cosa sento dentro il vino normalmente cerco di essere il più semplice possibile.
> 
> ...


LDS la dipendenza non è un tasto on/off
e per quanto si cerchi di definirla pure scientificamente
le definizioni sono fluide perché si cerca di stabilire il limite oltre il quale la dipendenza è dannosa e influisce troppo negativamente nella vita dell'individuo.
Di fatto siamo tutti dipendenti, se adottiamo dei criteri larghi
Dalla forma fisica, dal cibo, dalla dieta, dal successo, dalle sigarette, dalle ideologie: tutti schemi di vita che servono all'individuo a darsi una struttura per darsi valore. 
Quanto poi si riesca a perseverare nella convinzione di avere valore quando per un motivo o per l'altro la struttura scricchiola... Questo è per me il campanello d'allarme, il limite entro cui deve essere confinata la dipendenza.
Non penso che tu abbia un problema di dipendenza dalla sostanza 
Quello è il problema classico, la dipendenza per antonomasia, la vera dipendenza che è veramente on\off.
Ogni dipendenza da sostanza ha un background di cultura o di sottocultura, se preferisci.
Possiamo trovare illustri esempi che hanno nobilitato la morfina, l'eroina, la cocaina, la vinaccia, l'LSD, gli spinelli, le sigarette, la mescalina e il kath.
Molto di quanto una sostanza sia suscettibile di dare dipendenza dipende dal rapporto tra la relativa subcultura e la cultura dominante. Non a caso quando le droghe sono rituali e quindi socialmente regolate, pur non essendo un toccasana non creano i danni e l'isolamento sociale che derivano invece dai fiori del male.
La fortuna tua è che la cultura del vino pregiato non è una subcultura; la tua ricerca della perfezione è  zelantemente sprezzante della debolezza verso chi non ci arriva -_ma soprattutto verso chi non ci arriva ma vorrebbe essere arrivato_- e questo non mi fa pensare che sia una ricerca serena.
Comunque
tra le tante cose un po'sopra le righe
hai detto anche delle gran brutte verità


----------



## Ecate (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questo è un concetto fondamentale.
> 
> *non sempre lusso ed eccellenza sono la stessa cosa*, ma nella stragrande maggior parte dei casi è così.
> 
> non so quanti di voi hanno mai sentito parlare del Joselito, vabbè la pianto di parlare di cucina.


Il lusso come opulenza nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è lontano dall'eccellenza.

Trimalcione è sempre attuale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> LDS la dipendenza non è un tasto on/off
> e per quanto si cerchi di definirla pure scientificamente
> le definizioni sono fluide perché si cerca di stabilire il limite oltre il quale la dipendenza è dannosa e influisce troppo negativamente nella vita dell'individuo.
> Di fatto siamo tutti dipendenti, se adottiamo dei criteri larghi
> ...



Gran bel post.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> brava!
> Io invece ho comprato del pecorino romano DOP che servono al Burj Al Arab.
> In realtà è del pecorino che producono qui e che posso comprare al supermercato, però io l'ho ordinato a quell'hotel perchè è a 7 stelle, così costa di più e quindi è più buono.
> Furbo, vero?


Che poveraccio...proprio un poveraccio!!!:ar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> LDS la dipendenza non è un tasto on/off
> e per quanto si cerchi di definirla pure scientificamente
> le definizioni sono fluide perché si cerca di stabilire il limite oltre il quale la dipendenza è dannosa e influisce troppo negativamente nella vita dell'individuo.
> Di fatto siamo tutti dipendenti, se adottiamo dei criteri larghi
> ...



Sono assolutamente d'accordo in tutto.


----------

